# 

## Bioly-B5

Proszę o poradę odnośnie wyboru. Styropian Termo organika gold fasada lambda 0,038 cena około 188zł za metr sześcienny, czy grafitowy ten sam producent lambda 0,032 cena 212 m3. Grubość jaką mam zamiar dać to 20cm (wg projektu). Bardziej skłaniam się na grafitowy, ale chciałbym poznać opinie ludzi, którzy ten styropian kleili u siebie, bo czytałem, że potrafi odpadać od ściany bo reaguje na ciepło. Może lepiej dać biały? Czy płyty tego producenta trzymają wymiar, czy są proste? Każda opinia wykonawców i użytkowników mile widziana.

----------


## K160

Ja jestem właśnie po zakupie styropianu na dom - 50m3. Przygotowałem się do zakupu, naczytałem, naliczyłem na kalkulatorach i co...   No i mam na placu dziadostwo, które miało być dobrym produktem, a okazało się najtańszym szmelcem.

Rada dla ciebie Bioly B5, weź wagę kuchenną, albo rybacką i zważ sucha paczkę jednego i drugiego styropianu, a następnie wybierz ten cięższy. 
Spójrz na tę tabelę http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/...nimalnych-wag/ 

Z mojego doświadczenia (krótkiego) wynika, że wszyscy oszukują na deklarowanych współczynnikach. Różnica cenowa przy styropianie na fasadę między najtańszym dziadostwem, a takim renomowanym wypasem to ledwie kilkaset złotych, których zdecydowanie nie warto oszczędzać. Styropian grafitowy też bywa fałszowany.

Ja kupiłem Fasadę 040 firmy *Ekostyr z Nowego Sącza*. Jedna paczka 0,3m3 waży *3,01kg,* czyli m3 waży 10kg z jakimś mini haczykiem. Wedle tabeli, w rzeczywistości kupiłem styropian U=0,45    Normalizowany styropian EPS 70 040 od nich waży poniżej 3,5kg, a więc tez nie spełnia deklarowanego współczynnika U.
Teraz pluję sobie w twarz, bo kupując Swisspora, albo Knaufa wydałbym 500zł więcej, a przynajmniej miał pewność, że ich parametry są bliższe deklaracji na opakowaniu.

Moja rada: weź najcięższy, najlepszy biały styropian jaki znajdziesz, bez patrzenia na producenta, tym bardziej, że Termoorganika to więcej marketingu niż produktu.

----------


## krissss

Podłączę się pod pytanie o styropian. Mianowicie zastanawiam się między styropianem termoorganiki silver (040) - 155zł m3 a produktem firmy styropian plus grafitowym (032) 160 za m3. Planowana grubość ocieplenia to 15  cm. Różnica w cenie znikoma. Mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś kto miał możliwość porównania tych dwóch produktów?

----------


## luky007

położyłem nie dawno u siebie samemu - 32 metry sześcienne styropianu. Styropian i te współczynniki to jest czysty marketing. Kupiłem 0,40 genderke, ale jak w lepszej cenie byłby inny produkt kupiłbym inny, dokupowałem troche termoorganiki i swispoora - to jest wszystko to samo, a nawet gorsze - bardziej krzywe. Patrz na grubość i cene, nie przepłacaj... grafitowy to już wogóle szczyt marketingu  :smile:  według mnie...

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## K160

Ciekawy pomysł, ja bym poszedł Twoim śladem, bo jestem mocno rozczarowany. Moje pytanie: gdzie producent deklaruje masę m3 styropianu? Bo na moim nie ma słowa o masie. Jest zadeklarowany współczynnik Lambda D 040 i tyle, a to że masa odpowiada Lambdzie 0,45, to już będzie chyba tylko mój domysł, na który producent wypnie się tyłem fabryki.

----------


## luky007

Na wage styropianu ma wpływ mase czynników... choćby jego wilgotność (tak tak styropian chłonie wode jakby kto nie wiedział). Zatem jest to parametr określany zupełnie z czapy przez producenta i orientacyjnie. Przenikalność cieplna i twardość, oraz odchyłka wymiaru - te dane mają sie zgadzać w 100%.

----------


## Bioly-B5

Po długim namyśle kupiłem Termoorganike grafitowy, lambda 0,032 w cenie 212 m3, grubość 20cm. Co do grubości to dałem jak w projekcie. Brałem pod uwagę styropian o lambdzie 0,038 w kropki, ale cenowo niewiele tańszy, a niedługo zmienią się wytyczne co do budowy domów odnośnie współczynnika ścian i zostaną zaostrzone więc to mi wyjdzie na dobre. Być może nigdy nie zwróci się różnica jaką dołożyłem do grafitowego. Co do jakości tego styropianu nie mogę narazie nic powiedzieć, ale wypowiem się jak pójdzie na ściany czy był prosty, czy nie odpadał itp, może komuś taka opinia ułatwi wybór czy brać czy nie. Dodam, że zważyłem ten styropian i z moich obliczeń wynika, że m3 waży 13,66g, szału chyba nie ma. A może ktoś już go stosował na ściany i podzieli się opinią?

----------


## Bioly-B5

Po długim namyśle kupiłem Termoorganike grafitowy, lambda 0,032 w cenie 212 m3, grubość 20cm. Co do grubości to dałem jak w projekcie. Brałem pod uwagę styropian o lambdzie 0,038 w kropki, ale cenowo niewiele tańszy, a niedługo zmienią się wytyczne co do budowy domów odnośnie współczynnika ścian i zostaną zaostrzone więc to mi wyjdzie na dobre. Być może nigdy nie zwróci się różnica jaką dołożyłem do grafitowego. Co do jakości tego styropianu nie mogę narazie nic powiedzieć, ale wypowiem się jak pójdzie na ściany czy był prosty, czy nie odpadał itp, może komuś taka opinia ułatwi wybór czy brać czy nie. Dodam, że zważyłem ten styropian i z moich obliczeń wynika, że m3 waży 13,66g, szału chyba nie ma wg tabeli podanej przez K160. A może ktoś już go stosował na ściany i podzieli się opinią?

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Ja też zastanawiam się nad wyborem styropianu. Kupiłem na próbę kilka paczek Termoorganiki Termonium (grafitowy, U=0,032). Wizualnie wszystko ok, płyty twarde, ciężkie, jednorodna struktura wewnątrz, granulki dobrze ze sobą złączone. Co do równości to co paczka to inaczej, ale ogólnie nie było źle. Zacząłem przyklejać do ściany (mur nowy, z ceramiki, zagruntowany dla pewności) i już pierwsze negatywne spostrzeżenia: płyty jakby tłuste, ciężko ten klei na nich się utrzymuje, trzeba go mocniej docisnąć. Po zeszlifowaniu powierzchni papierem ściernym (wg zaleceń producenta) było jeszcze gorzej. Klej systemowy Termoorganiki. W końcu płyty udało się przykleić, dolegały do siebie, ogólnie było ok. Ale po 2-3 dniach pomiędzy płytami, na łączeniach pojawiły się szczeliny 2,3 a nawet 4 mm. Wyglądało to tak jakby płyty zmieniły rozmiar, po prostu się skurczyły. Od razu pojawiły się obawy czy nie odpadną bo przy takich naprężeniach klei raczej puści. Nadmienię tylko że kilka płyt było wystawionych na działanie słońca i temperatury (elewacja zachodnia) a reszta na elewacji północnej bez udziału słońca też się skurczyło. Decyzja taka aby dom ocieplić styropianem białym. Przy takich grubościach ocieplenia(u mnie 18 cm) U styropianu nie wiele zmienia, przy białym będzie też ciepło. Grafitowy styropian to modny ostatnio temat, ale nie dopracowany do końca. Może i cechy izolacyjne ma dobre ale muszą jeszcze dopracować technologię. Póki co lepiej zainwestować w dobry styropian biały ale np frezowany z zakładką. Wyjdzie i tak taniej a i pewność większa. Ktoś może powiedzieć że wystarczy zakołkować i będzie trzymał. Tak, ale te naprężenia dalej w płytach będą i gdzieś się one ujawnią, np poprzez wybrzuszenia na powierzchni płyt, lub w narożach a w konsekwencji tego wyjdzie to później na gotowej elewacji. W sieci jest kilka artykułów na temat grafitowego styropianu i problemach z jego kurczeniem się i rozszerzalnością termiczną opartą na badaniach. Nikt tam nie neguje cech izolacyjnych grafitowych płyt. Z tym jest wszystko ok. Ale inne cechy raczej psują wizerunek tego materiału. Każdy wybierze to co będzie uważał za słuszne. Ja wiem że będzie to styropian biały z zakładką renomowanego producenta. Nie buduję budynku pasywnego a to co osiągnę na białym styropianie i tak przewyższa wymagania.

----------


## Bioly-B5

Michał, przyznam, że Twój post mnie trochę przestraszył. Teraz mam ponownie dylemat. Ten szary styropian co kupiłem idzie tylko na górę ściany na ten pas pod dachem i szczyty, natomiast nie kupiłem jeszcze styro na całą elewację bo nie miałem gdzie przechować, a narazie nie ocieplam elewacji,  więc teoretycznie jak z szarym coś złego będzie się działo to mogę dać biały. Ale pytanie czy można dawać różne styropiany o innych współczynnikach czy to jakoś negatywnie nie wpływa na izolacyjność. Bo jeśli nie to na całą elewację mogę kupić styro o lambdzie 0,038 biały i przy grubości 20cm spokojnie mi wystarczy.

----------


## moses25

witam,

podpinam się pod temat, w tym tygodniu lub przyszłym musze zakupić styro. Fachowiec odradza mi grafitowy  gdyż uwaza że kasa wyrzucona w błoto. że grafit to tylko dobry marketing. poza tym mówi że grafit skurcza się i rozkurcza i moze elewacja pękać. Poleca mi termo organike Gold Fasada lub Astrotherm o lambdzie 0,038 lub z polskich Genderka 0,038. Skłaniam się ku ostatniemu bo cena dobra 172 m3 z felcem. a od dziś styro podrożał ok. 10 zł na m3  :sad:   obowiązkowo każe mi kupić bardzo dobrą siatkę a nie chińczyka gdyż to tez jest ważne oraz klej z dodatkiem włókna. 
co sądzicie o wyborze mojego fachowca? 
poza tym znalazłem taką stronę:

http://www.styropian.in/izoterm-kepno/

zobaczcie jaki tani jest izoterm  :ohmy:   ktoś go używał??? czemu cena taka niska?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kosta

ja podzielę się info odnośnie swoich zakupów - kupiłem 15cm styro 031 firmy polstyr
na opakowaniu deklarowana waga to 12,5kg, po zważeniu paczki i przeliczeniu wyszło mi 12,9kg/m3

----------


## fotohobby

> Fachowiec odradza mi grafitowy  gdyż uwaza że kasa wyrzucona w błoto. że grafit to tylko dobry marketing. poza tym mówi że grafit skurcza się i rozkurcza i moze elewacja pękać. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


O ile wiem, to pracuje w ten sposób tylko pod wpływem promieni słonecznych, tylko wówczas, gdy nie zostanie jeszcze przykryty.
Pod klejem (tynkiem) to zjawisko nie występuje.

----------


## muzycznemiasto

Styropian "grafitowy" ma faktycznie lepsze parametry izolacyjne niż ten sam odpowiednik "białego", ale przy montażu należy zwrócić uwagę na to aby zastosować mocny klej, który jest polecany do grafitu, ponieważ płyty są nieco mniej podatne na przyczepność i mogą w niektórych przypadkach odpadać. Dodatkowo można pomyśleć o zacienieniu rusztowania siatką, ponieważ styropian grafitowy pod wpływem słońca może się topić.

----------


## fighter1983

> ...............styropian grafitowy pod wpływem słońca może się topić.


Fizyka kwantowa i nowe zasady funkcjonowania wszechswiata by *muzycznemiasto*
Z niecierpliwoscia czekamy na nowe posty  :smile:  
Szkoda tylko ze Ty z moich rejonow pochodzisz..... i takie glupoty piszesz. 
Politechnika opolska takich rzeczy uczy?

----------


## oliwkawawa

Czytam ten wątek, i nie tylko ten, i głupieję. Chciałam dać na ściany 15 cm grafitowego styropianu. Ocieplać będą panowie pod koniec września, i tylko zaciągną klejem na zimę. Struktura na wiosnę.
I zaczęłam się bać tego styropianu. Zastanawiam się czy nie kupić tego Dalmatyńczyka jednak. Ma gorsze parametry co prawda, ale nie wiem jak moja ekipa będzie się obchodzić z grafitem. Grubości izolacji nie chciałam zwiększać, bo nie podobają mi się okna tak głęboko osadzone w ociepleniu. 
Co robić, co robić...

----------


## fighter1983

oliwkawawa.... tak powoli chyba zaczac nalezy brac pod uwage welne Frontrock Max E .... 
po wczorajszym mailu z TO okazuje sie ze cena juz powoli zbliza sie do welny.
Bialy styropian albo welne... zwlaszcza ze jak widzisz - coraz wiecej problemow sie zaczyna pojawiac z tym grafitem.

----------


## tereska77

> Czytam ten wątek, i nie tylko ten, i głupieję. Chciałam dać na ściany 15 cm grafitowego styropianu. Ocieplać będą panowie pod koniec września, i tylko zaciągną klejem na zimę. Struktura na wiosnę.
> I zaczęłam się bać tego styropianu.



Mam ten sam dylemat :yes: 
Miala byc Termo Organika 031 15cm, ale chyba jednak zrezygnuje z grafitowego i w ogole z Termo Organiki :sad:  Sprawdzam i czytam od rana i udalo mi sie ograniczyc wybor do dwoch: Knauf Therm Fasada EPS70-039 i Austrotherm EPS70-038.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ja sprawdzałam ceny i to zdecydowało. Biorę Termo Organikę 0,038. Mam miejsce gdzie on wyjdzie mnie taniej niż gdzie indziej Austrotherm... bo o nim też myślałam.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oliwkawawa.... tak powoli chyba zaczac nalezy brac pod uwage welne Frontrock Max E .... 
> po wczorajszym mailu z TO okazuje sie ze cena juz powoli zbliza sie do welny.
> Bialy styropian albo welne... zwlaszcza ze jak widzisz - coraz wiecej problemow sie zaczyna pojawiac z tym grafitem.


Dzięki.
Idę w ten styropian jednak. Biały. Czy wełna na suporeks to dobry pomysł? No i cenowo jednak wełna nadal pewnie wychodzi drożej?

----------


## fighter1983

jeszcze tak. Ale juz ta roznica nie jest taka masakryczna. 
Grafit dobrej firmy to ok 180 netto/m3 welna 235netto/m3 ... no i lambda eps jest niby lepsza... ale welna to welna...

----------


## jezior85

Witam, ja poszedłem w wełnę - właśnie w frontrock max e 20cm na bloczek z betonu komórkowego 24cm odmiany 600. I teraz pytanko - mam już ofertę przygotowaną wraz ze wszystkimi elementami:
- kleje systemowe rockwoola pod i na siatkę,
- siatka żółta innego producenta, 
- kołki wbijane 26cm
- listwy przyokienne i narożne z siatką.
Podobno do wełny i bloczka komórkowego lepiej używać kołków wkręcanych - prawda? Może ktoś polecić kołki wkręcane które są tańsze niż 3zł? Bo znalazłem tylko takie a potrzebuję około 1100szt. ( link ).
Czy trzymać się kurczowo wytycznych producenta dotyczących składowych systemu czy można jednak odejść od tego szukając dobrych zamienników? Te kleje rockwoola są ok? Czy bloczki przed klejeniem trzeba jakoś przygotować - chłoną wilgoć aż miło i boję się aby klej dobrze trzymał wełnę.

----------


## Spotykacz

Ja jednak zostanę przy styropianie z uwagi na koszty, oczywiście sprawdzę wagę minimalną itd., no ale to styro to jednak sprawdzone i stosunkowo niedrogie rozwiązanie.

----------


## okobar

mnie zainteresowały ceny styropianu firmy pewnej z Kępna... grafit 032 a cena 174 PLN na 1m3
a biały 040 mają za 129 PLN za 1 m3

czy ktoś używał z tej firmy? warte to brania?

----------


## oliwkawawa

A jak się nazywa ta firma? "z Kępna"?  :smile: 

Ja już zamówiłam styropian Gold Fasada Termo Organiki, z frezem w cenie 180zł za m3. Dam 1cm więcej, czyli będzie 16 a nie 15.

Jeszcze pytanie - miałam zamówić też 1 paczkę dwójki. Do czego im ta dwójka? Do obróbek wokół okien? Czy tak się robi? (okna mam zlicowane z murem obecnie)

----------


## K160

> A jak się nazywa ta firma? "z Kępna"?


Odpowiadam na pytanie skierowane nie do mnie. Firma z Kępna nazywa się Izoterm.

A tak BTW to ile waży jedna paczka 0,3m3 styropianu, który kupiliście?

----------


## oliwkawawa

nie mam pojęcia  :smile:  dopiero zamówiłam i "się produkuje"  :wink:  a w karcie technicznej nie widzę tej informacji..

----------


## fotohobby

> nie mam pojęcia  dopiero zamówiłam *i "się produkuje"*  a w karcie technicznej nie widzę tej informacji..


I to jest właśnie problem kupowania materiału na izolację w tym okresie...

----------


## fighter1983

> I to jest właśnie problem kupowania materiału na izolację w tym okresie...


styropian w okresie marzec-listopad sezonowany na budynku  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Nie no jasne, że byłoby lepiej zamówić rok temu zimą, może i nawet ze 3 lata temu zimą  :wink:  ale nie zawsze tak się da zaplanować wszystko, zwłaszcza jeśli buduje się szybko, np. na kredyt (brak kasy, brak bezpiecznego miejsca aby to przechować, czasem nawet brak samych fundamentów i jakiejkolwiek koncepcji, nie mówiąc o wyborze samego styropianu). Myślę że ludzie mają gorsze problemy niż ten wskazany powyżej  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

A tymczasem pytanie powtórzę-do czego fachowcom od ocieplenia styropian 2cm? Czytałam że tak wokół okien obróbek nie powinno się robić?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Odpowiadam na pytanie skierowane nie do mnie. Firma z Kępna nazywa się Izoterm.


nie znam firmy, niestety..

----------


## okobar

> A jak się nazywa ta firma? "z Kępna"?


nie podałem nazwy bo nie chciałem robić reklamy... google nie boli, łatwo się znajduje  :big tongue: 

nikt nie używał? ceny ciekawe, ale czort wie co to za towar...

----------


## fotohobby

> Myślę że ludzie mają gorsze problemy niż ten wskazany powyżej


No tak, trzeba miec nadzieję, że po połozeniu nie będzie chciał zbytnio zmieniać wymiarów  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> No tak, trzeba miec nadzieję, że po połozeniu nie będzie chciał zbytnio zmieniać wymiarów


Będę mieć nadzieję  :wink:  I postaram się o tym nie myśleć i spać spokojnie  :wink:  Gdybym tak rozkminiała wszystko co związane z moją budową (a ile jeszcze przede mną) to już bym siedziała w Tworkach i nie dokończyłabym budowy  :smile: 

Idąc tym torem to wszyscy właściciele domów ocieplonych grafitem (bo grafit zły, układany w słoneczne dni - pracuje) oraz którzy ocieplali domy i kupowali styro w sezonie (czyli pewnie jakieś 90% nabywców) powinni ściągnąć to ze ścian, zamówić styropian zimą i ocieplić na nowo rok-dwa lata później  :yes:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> nie podałem nazwy bo nie chciałem robić reklamy... google nie boli, łatwo się znajduje 
> 
> nikt nie używał? ceny ciekawe, ale czort wie co to za towar...


Widzisz, blondynką nie jestem a nie zajarzyłam  :smile:  Żartuję, nie mam nic do blondynek  :smile: 

Sprawdzałeś ceny innych bardziej znanych firm? Knauf, Genderka, Austrotherm Swisspor? Na pewno będzie drożej niż ten Izoterm, ale ja bym chyba wybrała najtańszy z tych znanych, niż taki zupełnie najtańszy i nieznany. Nie wiem, fachowcem nie jestem. Może niech Fighter się wypowie?
Mi proponowali Neoterm za 190 parę złotych, ale za 210 mogłam mieć Termo Organikę (mowa o graficie). A ciut taniej Austrotherm. Wybrałam jednak Termo Organikę. Brałam ich styropian na posadzki i nie miałam mu nic do zarzucenia wtedy.

----------


## fighter1983

Osobiscie wybralbym jeden z tych (w tej kolejnosci, pod warunkiem, ze nie byloby drastycznych roznic w cenie) roznica 2-3zl/m3 pomijalna:
Knauf
Termoorganika
Austrotherm
Swisspor 

Jezeli mialbym na to miejsce - wolalbym wybrac grubszy "bialy" 0,040 - 0,038 niz cienszy grafit o ile to pogrubienie przy zachowaniu tego samego wspolczynnika oporu cieplnego nie wyszloby drozej wiecej niz 7-8%. 
Powyzej 15cm - zrezygnowalbym z frezu

----------


## gorbag

> styropian w okresie marzec-listopad sezonowany na budynku


Ha! Niestety. Właśnie przyjechał, z wczorajszą datą produkcji. Wybrałem Termoorganikę 032.

----------


## okobar

ja i tak dam 20 cm, nie ważne białego czy grafitu :smile:  dlatego waham się między jednym a drugim

te firmy co wymieniłeś jak dla mnie zbyt drogo  :big tongue:  poza tym mam niemile wspomnienia związane z tymi trzema akurat firmami - Termoorganika, Austrotherm, Swisspor 

Z termą robił mój brat - problem był z wygięciem płyt (większość byla jakby lekko lukawa...) 
Swisspor używał mój teść - robił u niego jakiś certyfikowany wykonawca systemowo - na Swissporze właśnie - no i klej albo nie trzymał, albo z płytami było coś nie tak, mimo kołkowania zaczęły "odstawać"...
a Authoterm nie trzymał parametrów - u sąsiada płyty nie były idealnie prostokątne (różnica prawie 1,5 cm) jak również ich dostawca regionalny 3 razy zmieniał cenę pomiędzy zamówieniem a dostawą...
zmienił w końcu na jakiś lokalny z Opola - nie dość że tańszy to równy i bez cyrków z dostawcą... i jego mi poleca... ale znów ten lokalny nie robi grafitu... a ja wciąż myślę o tym graficie :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ha! Niestety. Właśnie przyjechał, z wczorajszą datą produkcji. Wybrałem Termoorganikę 032.


data na opakowaniu to data ciecia a nie produkcji.
w idealnym swiecie jest tak:
spieniony blok 120x100x5000cm lezakuje w wentylowanej hali przez kilka tygodni. Wtedy sie kurczy, zmienia wymiary (nieregularnie) i po kilku tygodniach jak juz sie powykrzywia w bloku - idzie na druty do ciecia i do pakowania - i wtedy juz nie zmienia wymiarow.

A w sezonie jest tak: spieniony, cieply jeszcze idzie na druty i w paczki.... i wtedy kazda plyta zmienia wymiar i robia sie.... trapezy, lodki itd itd.....

----------


## oliwkawawa

Nie wiem, to chyba od szczęścia (pecha) zależy, albo od fabryki.

W moich okolicach króluje Austrotherm i Termo Organika. I wszyscy którzy tego materiału używali - polecali mi go. Również nasz wykonawca ocieplenia który robi w moim powiecie i okolicach, pracuje na tych materiałach często i poleca Austrotherm czy Termo Organikę, bez konkretnego wskazania na markę, mówi tylko żeby brać ten który tańszy.
Czytałam kilka wątków tutaj na forum, i o Termo Organice, i o Swissporze, jedni narzekają i klną na nie, inni chwalą. Na kogo trafi na tego bęc...

----------


## oliwkawawa

> data na opakowaniu to data ciecia a nie produkcji.
> w idealnym swiecie jest tak:
> spieniony blok 120x100x5000cm lezakuje w wentylowanej hali przez kilka tygodni. Wtedy sie kurczy, zmienia wymiary (nieregularnie) i po kilku tygodniach jak juz sie powykrzywia w bloku - idzie na druty do ciecia i do pakowania - i wtedy juz nie zmienia wymiarow.
> 
> A w sezonie jest tak: spieniony, cieply jeszcze idzie na druty i w paczki.... i wtedy kazda plyta zmienia wymiar i robia sie.... trapezy, lodki itd itd.....


Tylko, że to po pewnym czasie odbije się czkawką takiej firmie, dajmy na ten przykład Termo Organikę. Gdybym ja tam była kimś odpowiedzialnym za to, to tak bym ustawiła cykl produkcyjny, żeby to nie miało miejsca, albo żeby to ograniczyć do minimum. To są rzeczy do przewidzenia,  (latem i jesienią jest masa zamówień, musimy się więc na to przygotować, i te bloki o których piszesz, produkujemy dużo wcześniej, niech one sobie leżakują i zmieniają wymiary, żeby potem to zjawisko było zminimalizowane już po pocięciu bloków na płyty, bo posypią się reklamacje).
Złe wieści szybko się rozchodzą (zwłaszcza dziś w erze internetu) i za rok-dwa firma można stracić sporo klientów.

Ale ja jestem idealistką  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> ja i tak dam 20 cm, nie ważne białego czy grafitu dlatego waham się między jednym a drugim
> 
> te firmy co wymieniłeś jak dla mnie zbyt drogo  poza tym mam niemile wspomnienia związane z tymi trzema akurat firmami - Termoorganika, Austrotherm, Swisspor 
> 
> Z termą robił mój brat - problem był z wygięciem płyt (większość byla jakby lekko lukawa...) 
> Swisspor używał mój teść - robił u niego jakiś certyfikowany wykonawca systemowo - na Swissporze właśnie - no i klej albo nie trzymał, albo z płytami było coś nie tak, mimo kołkowania zaczęły "odstawać"...
> a Authoterm nie trzymał parametrów - u sąsiada płyty nie były idealnie prostokątne (różnica prawie 1,5 cm) jak również ich dostawca regionalny 3 razy zmieniał cenę pomiędzy zamówieniem a dostawą...
> zmienił w końcu na jakiś lokalny z Opola - nie dość że tańszy to równy i bez cyrków z dostawcą... i jego mi poleca... ale znów ten lokalny nie robi grafitu... a ja wciąż myślę o tym graficie


to nie ma znaczenia.... znaczenie ma data spieniania... i sezonowanie w bloku. 
To ze sie powykrzywial - to akurat normalne w sezonie... ale zgodnie z norma zapewne.... bo norma jest taka a nie inna. 
To ze odpadal - to nie wina producenta styropianu. To bardzo wiele innych skladowych 
Ceny - wcale sie nie dziwie... wiecie ile teraz sprzedawca zarabia na m3 styropianu? 1-2 zlote netto. kazda zmiana ceny przez producenta powoduje natychmiastowa zmiane ceny dla klienta. a w sezonie zmiany swego czasu byly 2x w tygodniu teraz jakos sie uspokoilo i w zasadzie na miesiac mozna podawac cene. 

Styropian w tej chwili to najgorsze co mozna sprzedawac... nie ma marzy, duzo kosztuje, duza objetosc. wysokie minimum logistyczne. jak braknie i trzeba dowiezc swoim transportem - juz sie do tego doklada. jedyne co jeszcze jest w miare mozliwe do realizacji:
- zamowienie 
- przedplata w calosci (kierowca jest dla sprzedajacego "obcy") jest to jakas tam firma spedycyjna ktora nie wraca do sprzedawcy a czesto nawet nie wraca do producenta, wiec kierowca nie moze odebrac kasy.
- dostawa prosto z fabryki 

i wtedy jeszcze .... mozna to zrobic jak sie komus chce.... na przecietny domek potrzebne na elewacje jest 45m3 jakiegos tam styropianu. wiec sprzedajacy ma marzy 90zl netto na calej takiej dostawie.... o ile nie bedzie jakis problemow i dodatkowych kosztow (zwrot, domowienie itd....)

----------


## oliwkawawa

PS. Mój brat zamawiał jakoś z miesiąc temu grafitowy o grubości 20 cm, Termo Organikę. Wszystko było w porządku, mimo że czekał z tydzień od momentu złożenia zamówienia. Jestem dobrej myśli  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Tylko, że to po pewnym czasie odbije się czkawką takiej firmie, dajmy na ten przykład Termo Organikę. Gdybym ja tam była kimś odpowiedzialnym za to, to tak bym ustawiła cykl produkcyjny, żeby to nie miało miejsca, albo żeby to ograniczyć do minimum. To są rzeczy do przewidzenia,  (latem i jesienią jest masa zamówień, musimy się więc na to przygotować, i te bloki o których piszesz, produkujemy dużo wcześniej, niech one sobie leżakują i zmieniają wymiary, żeby potem to zjawisko było zminimalizowane już po pocięciu bloków na płyty, bo posypią się reklamacje).
> Złe wieści szybko się rozchodzą (zwłaszcza dziś w erze internetu) i za rok-dwa firma można stracić sporo klientów.
> 
> Ale ja jestem idealistką


Nie ustawilabys...   :smile:  Bedac kierownikiem produkcji dzialasz w kooperacji z kierownikiem magazynu.
Twoja linia produkcyjna ma wydajnosc powiedzmy: 200tys m3 na miesiac
masz hale magazynowe o kubaturze: 800tys m3 
Surowca kupionego i zmagazynowanego masz na powiedzmy: 500tysm3 
Masz zatrudnionych na produkcji.... 20 osob (pensje, ubezpieczenia itd)
I masz rok kalendarzowy i sezon budowlany:
zima produkujesz, zuzywasz zapasy surowca, nie kupujesz surowca, sprzedajesz 50tysm3 na miesiac, masz 150tysm3 nadwyzki mocy produkcyjnej wiec to ladujesz w hale do sezonowania i tak przez cala zime.... przychodzi wiosna. konczy Ci sie surowiec, musisz podniesc cene styropianu, zaczynasz sprzedawac 250-300tys m3 miesiecznie, wiec tniesz wysezonowane bloki, ale nie nadazasz "doprodukowac" takiej ilosci (nie masz takich mocy produkcyjnych) wiec hala pustoszeje. W czerwcu juz nie masz nic w hali.... tluczesz blok i na cieplo go sprzedajesz.....
I tak w kolko Macieju  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> to nie ma znaczenia.... znaczenie ma data spieniania... i sezonowanie w bloku. 
> To ze sie powykrzywial - to akurat normalne w sezonie... ale zgodnie z norma zapewne.... bo norma jest taka a nie inna. 
> To ze odpadal - to nie wina producenta styropianu. To bardzo wiele innych skladowych 
> Ceny - wcale sie nie dziwie... wiecie ile teraz sprzedawca zarabia na m3 styropianu? 1-2 zlote netto. kazda zmiana ceny przez producenta powoduje natychmiastowa zmiane ceny dla klienta. a w sezonie zmiany swego czasu byly 2x w tygodniu teraz jakos sie uspokoilo i w zasadzie na miesiac mozna podawac cene. 
> 
> Styropian w tej chwili to najgorsze co mozna sprzedawac... nie ma marzy, duzo kosztuje, duza objetosc. wysokie minimum logistyczne. jak braknie i trzeba dowiezc swoim transportem - juz sie do tego doklada. jedyne co jeszcze jest w miare mozliwe do realizacji:
> - zamowienie 
> - przedplata w calosci (kierowca jest dla sprzedajacego "obcy") jest to jakas tam firma spedycyjna ktora nie wraca do sprzedawcy a czesto nawet nie wraca do producenta, wiec kierowca nie moze odebrac kasy.
> - dostawa prosto z fabryki 
> ...


Tam gdzie ja zamawiam jest właśnie taka praktyka. Zamawiam, a jedzie do mnie bezpośrednio z fabryki. Kiedyś odwołałam taki transport, bo mnie zaskoczyli, bez żadnego uprzedzenia wieźli, a mnie nie było na miejscu. I musiałam dopłacić do interesu, bo styro wylądowało na placu u handlowca i jechał do mnie po raz drugi kilka dni później, "ich" transportem  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

a reklamacje sie sypia.... idealisci zakladaja ze dostana styropian prosty z k=dokladnoscia do 1-2mm plaski.... nie uszczypany frez itd itd...
a tu zderzenie z norma ktora dopusza takie... 1,5cm odchylen.... 
zloz reklamacje... zobaczysz jaka dostaniesz odpowiedz: powolanie sie na norme PN-EN 13163 ktora to obowiazuje u nas.... i okazuje sie ze "lodki" i "trapezy" sa ok  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

i tak jest u wszystkich, im wiekszy producent tym wiekszy ten "bufor" bezpieczenstwa na sezonowanie, a wiec statystycznie wieksze szanse na to ze trafimy dobry, prosty styropian. Poza tym taki austrotherm, organika, knauf - nie zakombinuje na jakosci styropianu. 
Ja tam technologiem produkcji eps nie jestem.... ale POLAK POTRAFI co pokazal juz wiele razy w kazdej dziedzinie zycia  :smile:  
Skoro PZPS tak zwraca uwage na wage m3 styropianu.... to taka wolna mysl:
Jestem sobie Panem Zdzichem i wlasnie otwieram produkcje styropianu.... surowiec jest drogi... a zarobic trzeba... ludzie waza styropian.... wiec moze by tak cos ciezkiego przy spienianiu tam dowalic (nie tyle surowca co trzeba, ale cos zammienego... co sie "schowa" w tym styropianie) moze.... kwarc - w sensie piasek? albo cos innego, co bedzie podnosilo wage?
Wiec garazowiec juz pewnie wpadl na to jak zrobic zeby surowca bylo jak w starym FS12 (12kg/m3) a wazyl jak porzadny elewacyjny styropian stare FS15 (15kg/m3) a kosztowal 20zl mniej od takiej organiki czy austrothermu.

Duze firmy tak nie zrobia... bo nie moga - bo sa duze i miedzynarodowe.... a "w garazu" .... mozna zrobic wszystko  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

@fighter1983
Bardzo mnie zaskoczył tak niewielki zarobek na styropianie. Po takim wpisie zupełnie inaczej patrzę na sprzedawcę.

----------


## fighter1983

tajemnica to nie jest, powinna byc.... a nie jest... i w zasadzie wszyscy maja ta sama cene zakupu ( w netto)
TERMONIUM PLUS 0,031 174,00
TERMONIUM 0,032 164,00 
Doplata za  frez 5 lub 6  do m3.
cienkie: 1-2-3cm sa troszke drozsze (straty na produkcji) 
stad tez tak nieznaczne roznice w cenach na rynku... i tu nie ma miejsca na negocjacje. Ludziom sie wydaje ze jak zamawiaja styropianu za 9000zl brutto to sprzedawca moze z 2000 zejsc  :smile:  nie moze.... bo nie ma z czego.

Swego czasu na allegro byla firma ktora sie wystawiala ponizej wszytskich ... kazdy sie zastanawial jak to jest mozliwe.... no i wyszlo szydlo z worka.... okazalo sie ze sprzedawali na papierze "usluge" a nie towar (8% VAT) a nie 23% Vat, czyli popelniali tak na dobra sprawe przestepstwo skarbowe. A klienci po prostu byli oszukiwani... bo juz od tego nie mogli wystapic o zwrot roznicy (15%)

W przyszlym roku chyba sie koncza te zwroty dla inwestorow prywatnych... szara strefa i tego typu transakcje stana sie codziennoscia .... Polska..... Polska....

Na dodatek jeszcze wspomne o Allegro  :smile:  jakby tak ktos zrobil "kup teraz" na allegro.... to prowizja od sprzedazy spowoduje wejscie w strate.
Mi wlasnie przed chwila ktos tak zrobil.... masakra.....
Co tu duzo mowic.... szczerze jak mu czegos marzowego do tego nie "wcisne" to wlasnie dolozylem do interesu....

----------


## EWBUD

> Odpowiadam na pytanie skierowane nie do mnie. Firma z Kępna nazywa się Izoterm.
> 
> A tak BTW to ile waży jedna paczka 0,3m3 styropianu, który kupiliście?


Izoterm - spuśćmy zasłonę milczenia.

----------


## EWBUD

> data na opakowaniu to data ciecia a nie produkcji.
> w idealnym swiecie jest tak:
> spieniony blok 120x100x5000cm lezakuje w wentylowanej hali przez kilka tygodni. Wtedy sie kurczy, zmienia wymiary (nieregularnie) i po kilku tygodniach jak juz sie powykrzywia w bloku - idzie na druty do ciecia i do pakowania - i wtedy juz nie zmienia wymiarow.
> 
> A w sezonie jest tak: spieniony, cieply jeszcze idzie na druty i w paczki.... i wtedy kazda plyta zmienia wymiar i robia sie.... trapezy, lodki itd itd.....


To tak jak z tanim winem:
"leżakowane w transporcie"   :smile:

----------


## if22

Zamówiłem dzisiaj 30m3 TermoOrganiki (0,032) z 203 brutto.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> tajemnica to nie jest, powinna byc.... a nie jest... i w zasadzie wszyscy maja ta sama cene zakupu ( w netto)
> TERMONIUM PLUS 0,031 174,00
> TERMONIUM 0,032 164,00 
> Doplata za  frez 5 lub 6  do m3.
> cienkie: 1-2-3cm sa troszke drozsze (straty na produkcji)


To faktycznie tak by było.... ja dostałam ofertę na Termonium Plus z frezem za 190 m3 (netto). Czyli jakby nie patrzeć - 10-11 zł zysku na metrze.

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## modena

To chyba nie ten temat  :big grin: , ale potrzebuję informację  jakim klejem  najlepiej zaciągnąć siatkę na styrodurze XPS top 30 , na cokole w fundamencie ( chodzi o tą część która będzie wystawać z gruntu) . Chodzi mi o jakiś klej dobrej jakości , żeby nie odłaził ,  (najlepiej coś co będzie dostępne  w średniej lub większej hurtowni budowlanej )
Czy xps nie jest zbyt gładki , trzeba coś  z nim robić żeby zwiększyć przyczepność? :Confused:

----------


## Mirek71

> ja podzielę się info odnośnie swoich zakupów - kupiłem 15cm styro 031 firmy polstyr
> na opakowaniu deklarowana waga to 12,5kg, po zważeniu paczki i przeliczeniu wyszło mi 12,9kg/m3


To naprawdę ciekawe! O to moja przygoda z ważeni styropianu Polstyr:
http://meskimbyc.pl/twoj-dom/83-dom/...tyropian-.html

----------


## oliwkawawa

Mam pytanie do fachowców, bo pewnie nie jedno już na budowach widzieli  :wink:  
Listwy przyokienne. Właśnie buszuję w necie, i chcę zanabyć, jednak nie wiem jaki kolor. Okna orzech, tynk będzie bardzo jasny, nie biały ale jakiś bardzo jasny krem, czy beż. Listwy białe czy orzechowe? Boję się jedynie o to, że orzech okna będzie zupełnie w innym odcieniu niż orzech listwy.

I pytanie drugie gratis  :smile:  Do Termo Organiki Gold jakiś specjalny klej? Czy może być dajmy na to Majsterpol? (taki mi rekomendują na składzie :>)

edit: a nie, przepraszam, na składzie mi polecają Mapetherm.

----------


## fighter1983

listwa w zasadzie moze byc biala.... tak niewiele jej wystaje ze nie ma znaczenia... no chyba ze ktos muska, glaszcze i piesci kazdy mm. 
DO tego styropianu najlepiej klej systemowy od tego samego producenta co bedziesz miala tynk.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Dzięki  :smile: 
Problem w tym że nie wiem jaki będzie tynk, a tym bardziej jakiej firmy  :sad: 
Czytam teraz namiętnie, że Caparol najlepsza relacja jakości do ceny? A jaki tynk-silikon, silikat, akryl? Help!

----------


## oliwkawawa

Mój wykonawca chwalił bardzo Majsterpola. No ale wiadomo jak to z tym chwaleniem i polecaniem, różnie bywa  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

ja mam grafitowy styro (akurat było pochmurno, jak go kładli i mało się odkształcał). Na to tynk mineralny i farba silikatowa.

----------


## art79

> To naprawdę ciekawe! O to moja przygoda z ważeni styropianu Polstyr:
> http://meskimbyc.pl/twoj-dom/83-dom/...tyropian-.html



Swoje wrażenia dotyczące styropianu z polstyru (co prawda białego) opisałem tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...n-gwarantowany 

Chciałbym jeszcze zakupić austrotherm ale u sprzedawcy w składzie gdzie końcem maja  robili mi ofertę okazało się, że  w przeciągu ostatniego miesiąca (września) cena styropianu tej firmy została 2krotnie podniesiona do góry... 
Zadzwoniłem do centrali austrothermu i nie zaprzeczyli. Teraz zaczynam się zastanawiać czy aby nie będę przepłacał i płacił tylko za nazwę....?
Termo organiki niestety nie mam w okolicy.

----------


## 6mastroiani

Na podobnym wątku wpisałem dzisiaj ale widzę że o ciemnym styropianie jest kilka " internetowych story"
Do rzeczy. Mój sąsiad własnie skończył ocieplać dom 12 cm garafitem Termoorganiki, używał klejów TO , wziął ich cały system, płyty sam oglądałem w porządku, ekipa tez była pilnowała i kleiła styropian zgodnie z zaleceniami . Efekt końcowy bez zarzutu.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Mój sąsiad własnie skończył ocieplać dom 12 cm garafitem Termoorganiki, używał klejów TO , wziął ich cały system, płyty sam oglądałem w porządku, ekipa tez była pilnowała i kleiła styropian zgodnie z zaleceniami . Efekt końcowy bez zarzutu.


Aktualnie pogoda chyba dobra dla grafitu.

----------


## oliwkawawa

To zależy. Jak jest duże zachmurzenie to jest ok. Gorzej jak słońce naparza przez cały dzień..
Ja zrezygnowałam z grafitu, a zaoszczędzone na tym pieniądze dołożę i zainwestuję w lepszy tynk  :wink:

----------


## gorbag

Właśnie mi się zakleiła chałupka Termoorganiką 032. Wykonawca mówił, że jest minimalne łódkowanie (ja go nie widziałem oglądając same paczki), ale że przy 20cm grubości podobno jest zawsze. Pogoda rzeczywiście dobra. Klej uniwersalny z Termoorganiki.

----------


## oliwkawawa

do mnie wchodzą za tydzień, bo mają obsuwę  :sad:  mam nadzieję że zdążą przed zimą  :big tongue: 

z ciekawości-ile płaciłeś za klej uniw. TermoOrganiki?

----------


## gorbag

W wycenie miałem ciut mniej niż 21 zł, ale jeszcze nie płaciłem.

----------


## Martinezzz22

U mnie też już położony 032 Termo Organiki na kleju uniwersalnym SPKU i nic się nie dzieje. Wykonawca powiedział, że to mocny klej. Dodatkowo kazałem przecierać płyty tarką przed nałożeniem kleju.
Początkowo było słonecznie /temperatura max 15-16 stopni/. Później coraz zimniej i pochmurno. Cieszę się, że nie zrezygnowałem z szarego. 700 PLN różnicy na całej inwestycji między Goldem a Termonium..to tona opału..na pewno szybko się zwróci.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> U mnie też już położony 032 Termo Organiki na kleju uniwersalnym SPKU i nic się nie dzieje. Wykonawca powiedział, że to mocny klej. Dodatkowo kazałem przecierać płyty tarką przed nałożeniem kleju.
> Początkowo było słonecznie /temperatura max 15-16 stopni/. Później coraz zimniej i pochmurno. Cieszę się, że nie zrezygnowałem z szarego. 700 PLN różnicy na całej inwestycji między Goldem a Termonium..to tona opału..na pewno szybko się zwróci.


U mnie wyszło grubo ponad 1000 zł różnicy. Mam do czego dołożyć tego tysiaka, teraz na etapie budowy jeszcze.. A i tak dobrze (ciepło) będzie  :smile: 
Z czego masz ściany?
Ponoć na ceramikę powinno się kłaść nieco więcej ocieplenia, a na beton komórkowy można mniej, bo jest sam w sobie cieplejszy. U nas beton komórkowy, i 16 cm styro. Myślę że da radę.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Sprawdziłam cenę kleju uniwersalnego TO. U mnie kosztowałby 19 zł. 
Za tyle samo mam klej Caparola. Więc wzięłam Caparola i będzie praktycznie cały system Caparola (kleje, siatka, tynk).

----------


## fighter1983

Tak oliwce podpadlem w watku z jareko ze nawet mnie nie zapytala o oferte.... a w Warszawie.... na Caparolu.... trzeba bylo cicho siedziec  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

> Tak oliwce podpadlem w watku z jareko ze nawet mnie nie zapytala o oferte.... a w Warszawie.... na Caparolu.... trzeba bylo cicho siedziec


Trzeba było nie sapać  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Tak oliwce podpadlem w watku z jareko ze nawet mnie nie zapytala o oferte.... a w Warszawie.... na Caparolu.... trzeba bylo cicho siedziec


A przepraszam, wchodziłam na stronę  :big tongue:  ale stwierdziłam że trochę daleko i  koszty dostawy mnie zeżrą :>

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Tak oliwce podpadlem w watku z jareko ze nawet mnie nie zapytala o oferte.... a w Warszawie.... na Caparolu.... trzeba bylo cicho siedziec


W zasadzie jeszcze nie zamówiłam, czekam na Twoją ofertę  :wink: 
900 kg kleju do styro
800 kg kleju do siatki
2 putzgrundy
siatkę już dopadłam na Allegro za super cenkę  :wink: 

PS. A nie boisz się ze mną zawierać transakcji? Wiesz.. jak coś pójdzie nie tak...  :big tongue:   :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> W zasadzie jeszcze nie zamówiłam, czekam na Twoją ofertę 
> 900 kg kleju do styro
> 800 kg kleju do siatki
> 2 putzgrundy
> siatkę już dopadłam na Allegro za super cenkę 
> 
> PS. A nie boisz się ze mną zawierać transakcji? Wiesz.. jak coś pójdzie nie tak...


 :smile: 

Mała ta elewacja - 160 m2?

----------


## oliwkawawa

ze 180 będzie...

----------


## fighter1983

> W zasadzie jeszcze nie zamówiłam, czekam na Twoją ofertę 
> 900 kg kleju do styro
> 800 kg kleju do siatki
> 2 putzgrundy
> siatkę już dopadłam na Allegro za super cenkę 
> 
> PS. A nie boisz się ze mną zawierać transakcji? Wiesz.. jak coś pójdzie nie tak...


a czego ja mam sie bac... zamowienie, dostawa... jak cos pojdzie nie tak to po prostu zobaczysz jak sie reklamacje zalatwia dwoma telefonami, no chyba ze cos bardzo powaznego wystapi...

Piotrek: no trzeba bylo trzeba bylo  :big tongue:

----------


## Martinezzz22

> Z czego masz ściany?


Cerpol Kozłowice - 30 cm

----------


## apuska

Pytanie:

Potrzebny mi styropian 15 cm i biorę pod uwagę 2 warianty: zwykły 0,040 daje U ściany 0,22, grafitowy 0,033: U=0,18.

Warto dopłacić 1000 zł.? Dom ogrzewany gazem, stolarka dosyć ciepła. 0,22 to standard? wyżej niż standard? Ma być ciepło ale bez przesady (żona lubi na noc zimą otwierać okno...)  :wink: 

Do wyboru mam styropian z Arsanitu lub Paneltechu. Czołowi producenci pewnie to nie są ale nie szukam więcej.

Jakieś rady? Mam czas na wybór do poniedziałku.

----------


## EWBUD

Rady?
1 nie kupuj tego styro. - wg. mnie to lipa  :smile: 
2 1000 zł - żadne pieniądze przy inwestycji - zwrócą się dość szybko.

----------


## GraMar

Czy porównywałeś dokładnie styropiany kilku najpopularniejszych firm PODŁOGA oraz FASADA?

Czy czegoś nie wypatrzyłam,ale dotychczas nie widzę różnic w parametrach, dokumentacji, specyfikacji  oprócz nazwy i ceny?  :sad: 




> Rady?
> 1 nie kupuj tego styro. - wg. mnie to lipa 
> 2 1000 zł - żadne pieniądze przy inwestycji - zwrócą się dość szybko.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Czy porównywałeś dokładnie styropiany kilku najpopularniejszych firm PODŁOGA oraz FASADA?
> 
> Czy czegoś nie wypatrzyłam,ale dotychczas nie widzę różnic w parametrach, dokumentacji, specyfikacji  oprócz nazwy i ceny?


Było o tym kilka stron wcześniej bodajże w tym wątku  :smile:  Takie firmy z Pcimia niestety lubią oszukiwać. To co jest napisane w karcie technicznej często ma mało wspólnego z rzeczywistością, a ewbuxxxo z racji wykonywanej pracy zapewne wie co mówi  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ok, już wiem. Nie byłam pewna czy piszesz odnośnie wcześniejszego posta czy masz na myśli porównanie styropianu na podłogę i na fasadę.
Już wiem, że to drugie. 

wytrzymałość na zginanie dach podłoga - 125 kPa;  fasada - 100kPa
wytrzymałość na rozciąganie siłą prostopadła podłoga - 100kPa, fasada - 80 kPa

więc różnica jest

Podane przykłady na Termo Organice, być może producenci z Pcimia nie mają różnic między poszczególnymi rodzajami styropianów?  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

DOkladnosc wymiarow - nie chce mi sie s[rawdzac nawet tego, moze tak jest jak bylo napisane ze podlogowy moze miec wiekszy niedopuszczalny zakres niedokladnosci. ALe zaden styropian teraz prosty nie jest. I tak zalezy to od wykonawcy jak go przyklei. Wlasnie te parametry o ktorych pisze Oliwka - CS-ka i TR jednak maja znaczenie. Kiedys takie parametry mial styropian elewacyjny.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Dziś zaczęli u mnie ocieplać budynek i niestety Termo Organiki nie będę polecać  :wink:  Krzywa, łódki, nie trzyma wymiarów, generalnie kicha. Wiem, wiem że zamawiałam w najgorszym czasie, ale wg mojego wykonawcy Austrotherm jest o wiele lepszy pod tym względem, i żałuję że uległam namowom sprzedawcy i pokusiłam się na TO... :/

----------


## fighter1983

oliwka tynki cem-wap przynajmniej bedziesz miala proste  :big tongue:  moze....

----------


## EWBUD

może  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Dziś jadę do hurtowni oglądać PANELTECH podłoga. Jest to znana firma, ale raczkuje w styropianach.
Spotkałaś się z tym styropianem, "macałaś"   :wink:  ?
Jaki on jest, bo parametry ma za słodkie, nie zmam tylko wagi m3, nie podają tego na swojej stronie, ale na paczkach musi to być.




E=apuska;6156319]Pytanie:

Potrzebny mi styropian 15 cm i biorę pod uwagę 2 warianty: zwykły 0,040 daje U ściany 0,22, grafitowy 0,033: U=0,18.

Warto dopłacić 1000 zł.? Dom ogrzewany gazem, stolarka dosyć ciepła. 0,22 to standard? wyżej niż standard? Ma być ciepło ale bez przesady (żon :wink: a lubi na noc zimą otwierać okno...)  :wink: 

Do wyboru mam styropian z Arsanitu lub Paneltechu. Czołowi producenci pewnie to nie są ale nie szukam więcej.

Jakieś rady? Mam czas na wybór do poniedziałku.[/QUOTE]

----------


## GraMar

składaj reklamację, nie daj się okorować za ciężkie pieniądze, NIE DAJ SIĘ I GOŃ ICH DO PRZYJAZDU NATYCHMIAST!!!


Albo przecena, do ceny wagi śmieci....





> Dziś zaczęli u mnie ocieplać budynek i niestety Termo Organiki nie będę polecać  Krzywa, łódki, nie trzyma wymiarów, generalnie kicha. Wiem, wiem że zamawiałam w najgorszym czasie, ale wg mojego wykonawcy Austrotherm jest o wiele lepszy pod tym względem, i żałuję że uległam namowom sprzedawcy i pokusiłam się na TO... :/

----------


## fotohobby

> Dziś zaczęli u mnie ocieplać budynek i niestety Termo Organiki nie będę polecać  Krzywa, łódki, nie trzyma wymiarów, generalnie kicha. Wiem, wiem że zamawiałam w najgorszym czasie.


Może trzeba było kupic w Pcimiu ? 
 :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oliwka tynki cem-wap przynajmniej bedziesz miala proste  moze....


ahahaha  :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Może trzeba było kupic w Pcimiu ?


no chyba tak, przynajmniej taniej by było, a tak to lipa, frajer jestem  :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> składaj reklamację, nie daj się okorować za ciężkie pieniądze, NIE DAJ SIĘ I GOŃ ICH DO PRZYJAZDU NATYCHMIAST!!!
> 
> 
> Albo przecena, do ceny wagi śmieci....


Reklamacja nic nie da. Oni mają w karcie technicznej zastrzeżone jaka jest tolerancja wymiarów, i to zapewne będzie norma. 
Przyjedzie handlowiec czy przedstawiciel i powie że jest dobrze, tak być musi, a wykonawcy będzie chciał dać parę stówek żeby powiedział że jednak nie jest źle. Znam to. mój wykonawca też to zna i powiedział że reklamacja teraz, jak budynek już jest ocieplany jest bez sensu...

Chociaż może... może cenę by obniżyli?  :wink:  Fighter, Piotr-co myślicie?

----------


## oliwkawawa

GraMar, nie znam Paneltechu i nie macałam  :wink: 
Ja generalnie brałam pod uwagę TO, Swisspora i Austrotherm. Choć jak widać i to gwarancji nie daje  :wink:  Choć to, że płyty są krzywe to akurat pewnie nie największy problem, więcej się panowie namęczą po prostu żeby trzymać piony i poziomy. Odpadów narazie nie dużo. Gorzej jak parametry będą inne niż na "etykiecie", nie wiem jak jest z tymi styropianami nieznanych marek, ale mam nadzieję że Termo Organika na współczynnikach nie oszukuje  :wink:  Ale wiadomo jak to jest, nadzieja.... umiera ostatnia  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> Reklamacja nic nie da. Oni mają w karcie technicznej zastrzeżone jaka jest tolerancja wymiarów, i to zapewne będzie norma. 
> Przyjedzie handlowiec czy przedstawiciel i powie że jest dobrze, tak być musi, a wykonawcy będzie chciał dać parę stówek żeby powiedział że jednak nie jest źle. Znam to. mój wykonawca też to zna i powiedział że reklamacja teraz, jak budynek już jest ocieplany jest bez sensu...
> 
> Chociaż może... może cenę by obniżyli?  Fighter, Piotr-co myślicie?


w ciagu 8lat 1x (slownie jeden raz) spotkalem sie z sytuacja kiedy TO wymienila styropian na budowie. 
Reklamacje skladane sa dosc czesto, ale skutek jest zawsze taki sam: przyjezdza przedstawiciel, wyciaga norme PN EN 13163:2012 i po sprawie....
wykonawca dostanie miarke i koszulke... a nie pare stowek  :smile:  
Sprobowac mozesz... bedziesz miala jakies doswiadczenie w reklamacjach.
Sugestia tylko taka: reklamacja na pismie, z nr faktury, nr wztki z dostawy i data dostawy, zlozona do dystrybutora w FORMIE PISEMNEJ z POTWIERDZENIEM DATY WPLYWU.

----------


## karolek75

Jaki wplyw na elewacje ma fakt łodkowania, nietrzymania wymiarow itd ?

----------


## fighter1983

niestabilnosc wymiarowa w w dlugoisci i wysokosci (trapez) - powstaja szczeliny ktore trzeba piankowac (mostki termiczne)
Łodkowanie: trzeba przecierac styropian tak dlugo az sie zrobi prosta powierzchnia.... czyli czasami wytarkowac 1-1,5cm - pocienienie termoizolacji - straty energetyczne albo.... nie tarowac i polubic nierowne sciany....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> w ciagu 8lat 1x (slownie jeden raz) spotkalem sie z sytuacja kiedy TO wymienila styropian na budowie. 
> Reklamacje skladane sa dosc czesto, ale skutek jest zawsze taki sam: przyjezdza przedstawiciel, wyciaga norme PN EN 13163:2012 i po sprawie....
> wykonawca dostanie miarke i koszulke... a nie pare stowek  
> Sprobowac mozesz... bedziesz miala jakies doswiadczenie w reklamacjach.
> Sugestia tylko taka: reklamacja na pismie, z nr faktury, nr wztki z dostawy i data dostawy, zlozona do dystrybutora w FORMIE PISEMNEJ z POTWIERDZENIEM DATY WPLYWU.


Mimo że wiem jaki będzie efekt (taki jak opisałeś) to zadzwoniłam do Przedstawiciela TO, i jutro ma przyjechać. Nie licze ani na wymianę towaru (zresztą dom już jutro będzie prawie ocieplony  :big tongue: ) ani na jakieś obniżanie ceny. Ale chodzi o zasadę. Niech mają sygnał od Inwestora, że taki jest ich styropian, I w nosie mam ich normę. Firma z taką tradycją, i takimi cenami powinna te normy zmienić  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> niestabilnosc wymiarowa w w dlugoisci i wysokosci (trapez) - powstaja szczeliny ktore trzeba piankowac (mostki termiczne)
> Łodkowanie: trzeba przecierac styropian tak dlugo az sie zrobi prosta powierzchnia.... czyli czasami wytarkowac 1-1,5cm - pocienienie termoizolacji - straty energetyczne albo.... nie tarowac i polubic nierowne sciany....


Można też krzywą stroną przykładać do ściany i na kleju się to "wyrówna", albo jak jest duża łódka to płyty ciąć na pół... chyba  :wink: 

Poza powyżej opisanymi jest jeszcze jedna rzecz - utrudnienie dla Wykonawcy  :wink:  a ja pewnie już nic nie utarguję z robocizny, bo powiedzą że styropian był marny i musieli się narobić  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> Można też krzywą stroną przykładać do ściany i na kleju się to "wyrówna", albo jak jest duża łódka to płyty ciąć na pół... chyba 
> 
> Poza powyżej opisanymi jest jeszcze jedna rzecz - utrudnienie dla Wykonawcy  a ja pewnie już nic nie utarguję z robocizny, bo powiedzą że styropian był marny i musieli się narobić


Krzywą do ściany? nie, nie - trzeba nadcinać, tarować, ew. przecinać na pół i gdzieś te połóweczki wykorzystać.
Jutro ma być przedstawiciel z TO? To fajnie, może się spotkamy...... bo też mam parę gorzkich słów do powiedzenia.....  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

A reklamacja? a co ona ma niby dać?
Chyba tylko możesz poszarpać sobie nerwy.....
Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem.... i nawet mnie to już nie denerwuje, traktuje to jak dopust boży  :smile: 

Ale rozglądam się za innym, styro powoli.....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Krzywą do ściany? nie, nie - trzeba nadcinać, tarować, ew. przecinać na pół i gdzieś te połóweczki wykorzystać.
> Jutro ma być przedstawiciel z TO? To fajnie, może się spotkamy...... bo też mam parę gorzkich słów do powiedzenia.....


Tarują, przycinają i kroją na pół.. Innej opcji nie ma  :sad: 
Ma być, ale czy dojedzie to już inna sprawa  :wink:

----------


## GraMar

> Mimo że wiem jaki będzie efekt (taki jak opisałeś) to zadzwoniłam do Przedstawiciela TO, i jutro ma przyjechać. Nie licze ani na wymianę towaru (zresztą dom już jutro będzie prawie ocieplony ) ani na jakieś obniżanie ceny. Ale chodzi o zasadę. Niech mają sygnał od Inwestora, że taki jest ich styropian, I w nosie mam ich normę. Firma z taką tradycją, i takimi cenami powinna te normy zmienić


Rób fotki i zostaw trochę tych wybrakowanych, niech widzą i sobie zabiorą a Tobie tyle oddadzą nowego-a jak będą wkładać kij w szprychy, to pisemnko do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta i będą mieli cieplutko   :smile: 
Ja prawie tuż tuż po interwencji RPK otrzymałabym nowy samochód!! Nie daj się, bo oni tylko liczą na to, że machniemy ręką i przełkniemy dziadostwo.

Kupiłam styropian podłoga Knauf 037 prawie 30 m3, z dostawą w cenie towaru, bezpośrednio od producenta /185 zł/m3 brutto/.
Zobaczymy, co ja dostanę  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A reklamacja? a co ona ma niby dać?
> Chyba tylko możesz poszarpać sobie nerwy.....
> Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem.... i nawet mnie to już nie denerwuje, traktuje to jak dopust boży 
> 
> Ale rozglądam się za innym, styro powoli.....


Nieee, nie mam zamiaru się denerwować i wdawać się w jakąś wymianę pism reklamacyjnych bez końca. Przyjedzie jutro pan Marek i powiem Mu po prostu jak ja to widzę. Pokażę te krzywizny. Nie będę się ani kłócić, ani nic takiego. Rozmowa na poziomie, pewnie nawet będzie sympatycznie  :wink:  Ale jak się tak p. Marek przejedzie do Inwestora raz, drugi... pięćdziesiąty... to może to coś zmieni...? Wiem, wiem, jestem niepoprawną optymistką  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Rób fotki i zostaw trochę tych wybrakowanych, niech widzą i sobie zabiorą a Tobie tyle oddadzą nowego-a jak będą wkładać kij w szprychy, to pisemnko do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta i będą mieli cieplutko  
> Ja prawie tuż tuż po interwencji RPK otrzymałabym nowy samochód!! Nie daj się, bo oni tylko liczą na to, że machniemy ręką i przełkniemy dziadostwo.
> 
> Kupiłam styropian podłoga Knauf 037 z dostawą w cenie towaru bezpośrednio od producenta /185 zł/m3 brutto/.
> Zobaczymy, co ja dostanę


Buntowniczka z Ciebie....
Tyle ze na prawde szkoda czasu.... mozesz do Brukseli w tym przypadku pisac.... producent produkuje wg obowiazujacej w UE normy.... i ta norma przewiduje tolerancje wymiarowa na poziomie takim.... ze te lodeczki i trapezy sa dopuszczalne....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Rób fotki i zostaw trochę tych wybrakowanych, niech widzą i sobie zabiorą a Tobie tyle oddadzą nowego-a jak będą wkładać kij w szprychy, to pisemnko do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta i będą mieli cieplutko  
> Ja prawie tuż tuż po interwencji RPK otrzymałabym nowy samochód!! Nie daj się, bo oni tylko liczą na to, że machniemy ręką i przełkniemy dziadostwo.
> 
> Kupiłam styropian podłoga Knauf 037 prawie 30 m3, z dostawą w cenie towaru, bezpośrednio od producenta /185 zł/m3 brutto/.
> Zobaczymy, co ja dostanę


Mój na podłogi TO akurat był równiusieńki. Więc chyba nie ma reguły... Ale to były piątki a tutaj mam 16 cm, to podobno robi różnicę (im grubszy tym bardziej łódkują).

----------


## oliwkawawa

Co do zwrotu wybrakowanych.... Mogą zabrać ode mnie to co mi zostanie i będę happy  :big grin:  W sumie to jest jakiś pomysł, bo zostanie mi ładnych parę paczek  :wink:  Zaproponuję to panu z TO, hehe, ciekawa jestem..  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nieee, nie mam zamiaru się denerwować i wdawać się w jakąś wymianę pism reklamacyjnych bez końca. Przyjedzie jutro pan Marek i powiem Mu po prostu jak ja to widzę. Pokażę te krzywizny. Nie będę się ani kłócić, ani nic takiego. Rozmowa na poziomie, pewnie nawet będzie sympatycznie  Ale jak się tak p. Marek przejedzie do Inwestora raz, drugi... pięćdziesiąty... to może to coś zmieni...? Wiem, wiem, jestem niepoprawną optymistką


To nie jest Pan Marek tylko Luis po prostu  :smile: 
Wypal tak do niego: "Czesc Luis...." to go bardzo mile zaskoczysz  :smile:  latwiej sie wtedy rozmawia  :big tongue: 
O zwrotach do TO - zapomnij, moze dystrybutor odbierze nadwyzke?
Ech optymizm w sprawie styropianow inwestorow prywatnych na prawde mnie zaskakuje  :smile: 
Powodzenia  :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To nie jest Pan Marek tylko Luis po prostu 
> Wypal tak do niego: "Czesc Luis...." to go bardzo mile zaskoczysz  latwiej sie wtedy rozmawia 
> O zwrotach do TO - zapomnij, moze dystrybutor odbierze nadwyzke?
> Ech optymizm w sprawie styropianow inwestorow prywatnych na prawde mnie zaskakuje 
> Powodzenia


cześć Luis-dobre  :wink:  chyba zabraknie mi odwagi  :wink:

----------


## GraMar

aby załatwić swoją sprawę za ciężko zarobione pieniądze /?/ można to zrobić także bez pyszczenia...

Masz tu gotowca- jest to symbol Twoich zakupów,  
http://termoorganika.com.pl/files/52...d%20fasada.pdf
*gdzie każda cyferka, nawias ma wartość w parametrach.*

A tutaj podaję Ci jak to odszyfrować.
Błędy mogą być  W MILIMETRACH!!!!
http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/...ry-techniczne/

Znakowanie – parametry techniczne
Właściwości styropianu, jako materiału izolacji budowlanej, są ściśle określone przez normę europejską PN EN 13163:2009 – wskazującą zasady klasyfikacji, istotne cechy i metody ich badań.
Norma określa również sposób znakowania płyt styropianowych przeznaczonych dla budownictwa:
Przykładowo:
PŁYTY STYROPIANOWE EPS 70 – 040 FASADA
EPS-EN 13163-T2-L2W2-S1-P3-BS115-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100,
gdzie:
EPS – płyty styropianowe
70 – naprężenie ściskające przy 10 % odkształceniu
040 -maksymalne wymagane wartości deklarowane współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła, odpowiednio 1D
FASADA – słowne części oznaczeń: FASADA, DACH, PODŁOGA, PARKING stanowią skrótową informację o podstawowym zastosowaniu danego wyrobu
T – tolerancja grubości
L – tolerancja długości
W – tolerancja szerokości
S – tolerancja prostokątności
P – tolerancja płaskości
BS – poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie
CS(10) – poziom naprężeń ściskających przy 10% odkształceniu
DS(N) – poziom stabilności wymiarowej w normalnych warunkach laboratoryjnych (23 °C, 50% wilgotności względnej
DS(70,-) – poziom stabilności wymiarowej w temp. 70 °C
TR – poziom wytrzymałości na rozciąganie
Wymiary - Standardowe wymiary płyt styropianowych to 1000 mm X 500 mm. Grubość w przedziałach co 10 mm






> Nieee, nie mam zamiaru się denerwować i wdawać się w jakąś wymianę pism reklamacyjnych bez końca. Przyjedzie jutro pan Marek i powiem Mu po prostu jak ja to widzę. Pokażę te krzywizny. Nie będę się ani kłócić, ani nic takiego. Rozmowa na poziomie, pewnie nawet będzie sympatycznie  Ale jak się tak p. Marek przejedzie do Inwestora raz, drugi... pięćdziesiąty... to może to coś zmieni...? Wiem, wiem, jestem niepoprawną optymistką

----------


## fighter1983

> aby załatwić swoją sprawę za ciężko zarobione pieniądze /?/ można to zrobić także bez pyszczenia...
> 
> Masz tu gotowca- jest to symbol Twoich zakupów,  
> http://termoorganika.com.pl/files/52...d%20fasada.pdf
> *gdzie każda cyferka, nawias ma wartość w parametrach.*
> 
> A tutaj podaję Ci jak to odszyfrować.
> Błędy mogą być  W MILIMETRACH!!!!
> http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/...ry-techniczne/
> ...


*GraMar* ... badz juz precyzyjna.... nie w mm... niektore z parametrow jest +- % inne np... jak plaskosc: p3 to z tego co pamietam +-10mm p4 +-5mm 
Ja wiem ze czlowiek za swoje ciezko zarobione pieniadze chcialby prosciutkie i ciete laserem.... 
ale to jest produkt budowlany.... to nie inzynieria mostowa i nie biurowiec w Dubaju.... 
To jest POLSKA ! i Polskie/europejskie normy.

Te tabelki parametrow to ja juz niestety jakis rok temu gdzies wrzucalem.... zeby ludzie nie patrzyli tylko na lambde i cene.... tylko wlasnie np na Cs-ke TR i inne parametry. Teraz okazuje sie, ze to zamiast pomoc tylko problemow ludziom przysparza.
Na 99% to co Oliwka na budowie bedzie miescic sie w normach... ktore obowiazuja w naszym kraju... 

No zobaczymy co tam Luis jutro Oliwce powie.... sam jestem ciekaw  :smile:  
Oliwka - podzielisz sie?

----------


## GraMar

> cześć Luis-dobre  chyba zabraknie mi odwagi



Zadzwoń rano i poproś aby zabrał dla Ciebie dokumenty gwarancji na ich "wyrób"  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Oliwka - to sie nie ma co bac  :smile:  
no zobacz Marek Lewinski.... do tego Pana smialo: LUIS ! Zabieraj ten shit z budowy  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

Ale tak wracając do tematu:
pierwszy kwartał  - styro super
2 kwartał - trochę gorzej
3 kwartał - gorzej
4 kwartał - spuśćmy zasłonę milczenia.....

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale tak wracając do tematu:
> pierwszy kwartał  - styro super
> 2 kwartał - trochę gorzej
> 3 kwartał - gorzej
> 4 kwartał - spuśćmy zasłonę milczenia.....


pare stron wczesniej w tym watku.... tak.... zeby nie powiedziec "A nie mowilem"
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rafitowy/page3

----------


## EWBUD

> pare stron wczesniej w tym watku.... tak.... zeby nie powiedziec "A nie mowilem"
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rafitowy/page3


Wiem, wiem, że już było.
Ale w sumie to tu prawie wszystko już było  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Oliwka - to sie nie ma co bac  
> no zobacz Marek Lewinski.... do tego Pana smialo: LUIS ! Zabieraj ten shit z budowy


fotę już znalazłam na stronie TO, a jak! muszę się jutro zrobić na bóstwo  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> *gramar* 
> 
> te tabelki parametrow to ja juz niestety jakis rok temu gdzies wrzucalem.... Zeby ludzie nie patrzyli tylko na lambde i cene.... Tylko wlasnie np na cs-ke tr i inne parametry. Teraz okazuje sie, ze to zamiast pomoc tylko problemow ludziom przysparza.
> Na 99% to co oliwka na budowie bedzie miescic sie w normach... Ktore obowiazuja w naszym kraju... 
> 
> No zobaczymy co tam luis jutro oliwce powie.... Sam jestem ciekaw  
> oliwka - podzielisz sie?


nie  :tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ale tak wracając do tematu:
> pierwszy kwartał  - styro super
> 2 kwartał - trochę gorzej
> 3 kwartał - gorzej
> 4 kwartał - spuśćmy zasłonę milczenia.....


Ja o tym doskonale wiedziałam... Chciałam kupić styropian na fasadę zimą rok temu, tylko niestety nie miałam gdzie go przechować  :sad: 
Kupiłam na podłogę pod koniec zimy, i tez miałam stresa bo kilka miesięcy leżał w zupełnie otwartym budynku (bo obsuwę zaliczyłam, jak wszyscy już wiedzą, z oknami  :wink: 
Potem elektryka, tynki, wylewki, i znowuż nie było gdzie go przechowywać... Mogłam zamówić w sierpniu, może byłoby lepiej, a może nie? 
Liczyłam się z tym, i nie narzekam w zasadzie  :smile:  Może po cichu liczyłam że skoro to TO, to będzie dobrze  :wink:  A tutaj po prostu napisałam jak to u mnie wygląda. No krzywe są i już. Trudno. Nie awanturuję się, nie krzyczę, i jutro też nie będę  :smile:  Wzięłam 16 cm, jak ten 1 cm starują to nie będę płakać  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

oliwka.... jaka Ty sympatyczna, normalna babka jestes  :smile:  
a tak sie w tym watku o jareko pocielismy.... zupelnie zle pierwsze wrazenie....
a moge sie jutro tez wprosic z Piotrkiem? poluje na tego Twojego wykonawce.... wprawdzie ani Piotrek ani ja to takie przystojniachy jak luis to nie jestesmy  :big tongue:  ale wiesz... biznes jest biznes

----------


## EWBUD

> oliwka.... jaka Ty sympatyczna, normalna babka jestes  
> a tak sie w tym watku o jareko pocielismy.... zupelnie zle pierwsze wrazenie....
> a moge sie jutro tez wprosic z Piotrkiem? poluje na tego Twojego wykonawce.... wprawdzie ani Piotrek ani ja to takie przystojniachy jak luis to nie jestesmy  ale wiesz... biznes jest biznes


Ale cukrujesz  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale cukrujesz


Nie cukrujesz tylko oliwka na bostwo sie jutro robi  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

ooooooooooooooooooooo  :smile: 
to jadę wcześniej..... bez Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> ooooooooooooooooooooo 
> to jadę wcześniej..... bez Ciebie


Zone popros zeby Ci budzik nastawila .... cobys zdazyl dziecko do przedszkola zawiezc i do stolicy dojechac  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

:smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Zone popros zeby Ci budzik nastawila .... cobys zdazyl dziecko do przedszkola zawiezc i do stolicy dojechac


ahahahahaha, padłam  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

w sumie ja też muszę rano wstać i wnuczka odstawić do szkoły  :rotfl:

----------


## fighter1983

> w sumie ja też muszę rano wstać i wnuczka odstawić do szkoły


to smska do Piotrka pusc, jak juz go zona obudzi i dziecko zawiezie.... to Cie telefonem wybudzi, przyjedzie po mnie.... i wszytsko sie zgadza  :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> ooooooooooooooooooooo 
> to jadę wcześniej..... bez Ciebie


faktycznie Ciebie nie wziął Fighter  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> faktycznie Ciebie nie wziął Fighter


zazdrosnik  :big tongue: 
ale nie... dzwonil... niestety ja walcze ze wzorcownia Caparola o kolory dla Piotrka
A Luis juz byl?

----------


## generalnie

Ludzie, no niestety tak już ma ten materiał ociepleniwoy jakim jest styropian :smile:  że zdarzają się płyty, które mają delikatne odchyły , i po to jest  włąśnie ta norma je uwzględniająca. Jeśli są za duże reklamacja musi być  uwzględniana, koniec kropka. I z tego co wiem Termo od  tego się nie miga bo jak wieść gminna niesie :smile:   mają jeden z lepszych jeślji nie naj styro na rynku , w większości przypadków  jest równy i  trzyma   parametry.  Już widzę jak kupujecie w firmie X  i w ogóle ktoś przejmuje się reklamacją, popytajcie jak traktują reklamacje inni duzi gracze na rynku. Tak to już w sieci jest że generalnie powstają posty na to co nas denerwuje. Poczekajmy do reklamacji co z niej wyniknie. Czy inwestor się odezwie. Co się tyczy reklamacji to żadna nie jest sympatyczną czynnością,   ostatnio kupiłem buty NIKE do biegania były źle szyte i musiałem pojechać do sklepu, opisać co jest chociaż było widać gołym okiem, i czekałem dwa tygodnie jak mi przysłano zreperowane - zszyte buty.  Denerwujące fakt ale buty bardzo wygodne i jak się biega

----------


## oliwkawawa

> zazdrosnik 
> ale nie... dzwonil... niestety ja walcze ze wzorcownia Caparola o kolory dla Piotrka
> A Luis juz byl?


był  :wink:   :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> No to mamy 2 pozytywne rozpatrzone reklamacje, tak się składa, że mój sąsiad używał do ocieplenia domu Termo Organiki ( lato 2013) w ogóle wziął od nich cały system ociepleń od nich. Okazało się że kilka paczek ( grafit, prawdopodobnie leżały na b. dużym słońcu ) nie było prostych. Człowiek od reklamacji przyjechał zdaje się następnego dnia od zgłoszenia, po czym tego samego dnia sąsiad otrzymał nowe prościutkie paczki. Co dostał w ramach giftu przepraszającego nie wiem.  Z tego co się orientuje Termo właśnie jako jedna z niewielu firm ma fioła na punkcie jakości i dbania o serwis po sprzedażowy.  Może tak jest  w przypadku styropianu jak ktoś produkuje zylion płyt rocznie to naturalną koleją jest że jakiś tam % może być nie równy.


U mnie nie wiem czy było co wymieniać, tzn. dziś po rozmowie Luisa  :wink:  z moim Wykonawcą okazało się że były jakies płyty, które należało odłożyć, ale chłopaki nie narzekając położyli je na ścianie. Pewnie zostałyby wymienione.
A serwis posprzedażowy jest - był telefon, i reakcja na mój sygnał, była wizyta na budowie, była rozmowa i nawet pomarańczę dostałam  :wink:  Nie liczyłam na nic więcej, bo wiem że są na to normy. No dobra, za chwilę wyjdzie że chciałam po prostu poznać osobiście Luisa  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Cale szczescie.... wykonawca dostal ciuszki, Oliwka dostala pomarańczą, Luis zadowolony.... 
Piotrek: dzwon do Luisa i sie umawiaj na randke, ale to moze jak juz Ci te dostawy pozjezdzaja, coby chlop 2x nie jezdzil  :smile:  
Masz nr?

----------


## EWBUD

> Cale szczescie.... wykonawca dostal ciuszki, Oliwka dostala pomarańczą, Luis zadowolony.... 
> Piotrek: dzwon do Luisa i sie umawiaj na randke, ale to moze jak juz Ci te dostawy pozjezdzaja, coby chlop 2x nie jezdzil  
> Masz nr?


Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem - ale wszystko jest do czasu - ciekawe jak tam teraz Knauf wygląda?
Lepił ktoś?
Bartek, o ile się nie mylę Caparol daje gwarancję systemową na jakimś styro  z Knaufa? Czy jeszcze nie?
Bo tak prawdę mówiąc: mam już dość temoorganiki.....

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem - ale wszystko jest do czasu - ciekawe jak tam teraz Knauf wygląda?
> Lepił ktoś?
> Bartek, o ile się nie mylę Caparol daje gwarancję systemową na jakimś styro  z Knaufa? Czy jeszcze nie?
> Bo tak prawdę mówiąc: mam już dość temoorganiki.....


A to pierwsze slysze  :big tongue:  skad masz takie informacje?

----------


## EWBUD

> A to pierwsze slysze  skad masz takie informacje?


Ty coś kiedyś wspominałeś o nim chyba, że ma być..... 
albo coś mi się po.....  :smile: 

ok.
Tzn, że nie ma? 
To jaki ma? 
oprócz TO ?

----------


## fighter1983

Generalnie jest tak: 
Caparol kupuje i odsprzedaje swoim dystrybutorom TO (na rynku europejskim, w PL nie praktykowane) oraz w systemach na welnie: Paroca i Rockwolla chociaz moze i sa jacys dystrybutorzy ktorzy kupuja TO przez Caparola z roznych powodow (nie maja umowy, nie maja limitu, nie chce im sie... czy co tam tylko).
System to system, wiec na dobra sprawe w systemach docieplen Caparola nie ma wskazania na jaiegos konkretnego producenta, sa okreslone natomiast parametry techniczne plyt EPS w systemie KD600 czyli z tynkami akrylowymi i silikonowymi:
http://caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Docume...m_600_2011.pdf
parametry okreslone sa w pkt. 2.1 aprobaty oraz w tabeli 3.1.3
Wiec kupujac styropian po prostu trzeba sprawdzic czy dany styropian spelnia te wymagania. 
Jezeli tak - jest to system Caparola a co za tym idzie - mozemy mowic o gwarancji producenta.
Naturalnie.... pod warunkiem zastosowania wszytskich wytycznych aprobaty i zalecen wykonawczych producenta dot. wykonania elewacji metoda lekka-mokra.
Oczywiscie - takie docieplenie powinno byc robione przez wykwalifikowana, certyfikowana ekipe... np. przez firme EWBUD Piotr Rudzki.... czyli forumowy ewbuxxxo, natomiast zestawnie materialowe, dobor systemu i rozwiazan, techniki barwienia z uwzglednieniem wszystkich skladowych - przez kogos kto ma pojecie o tym co ma w ofercie.... czyli.... ja ?   :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Generalnie jest tak: 
> Caparol kupuje i odsprzedaje swoim dystrybutorom TO (na rynku europejskim, w PL nie praktykowane) oraz w systemach na welnie: Paroca i Rockwolla chociaz moze i sa jacys dystrybutorzy ktorzy kupuja TO przez Caparola z roznych powodow (nie maja umowy, nie maja limitu, nie chce im sie... czy co tam tylko).
> System to system, wiec na dobra sprawe w systemach docieplen Caparola nie ma wskazania na jaiegos konkretnego producenta, sa okreslone natomiast parametry techniczne plyt EPS w systemie KD600 czyli z tynkami akrylowymi i silikonowymi:
> http://caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Docume...m_600_2011.pdf
> parametry okreslone sa w pkt. 2.1 aprobaty oraz w tabeli 3.1.3
> Wiec kupujac styropian po prostu trzeba sprawdzic czy dany styropian spelnia te wymagania. 
> Jezeli tak - jest to system Caparola a co za tym idzie - mozemy mowic o gwarancji producenta.
> Naturalnie.... pod warunkiem zastosowania wszytskich wytycznych aprobaty i zalecen wykonawczych producenta dot. wykonania elewacji metoda lekka-mokra.
> Oczywiscie - takie docieplenie powinno byc robione przez wykwalifikowana, certyfikowana ekipe... np. przez firme EBUD Piotr Rudzki.... czyli forumowy ewbuxxxo, natomiast zestawnie materialowe, dobor systemu i rozwiazan, techniki barwienia z uwzglednieniem wszystkich skladowych - przez kogos kto ma pojecie o tym co ma w ofercie.... czyli.... ja ?



ahaha, mistrzu reklamy  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Znaczy, że jak? Jak u mnie nie robi ocieplenia certyfikowana ekipa to nie mam gwarancji? Słabe to.

----------


## GraMar

O jakim Knufie piszesz-bo ja opłaciłam za 30m3 podłoga 037 i czekam na transport   
Też nigdzie nie udało mi się obejrzeć, bo dużo handlowców z komputerkiem ale bez nawet A4 styropianu   :tongue: 

Odnośnie gwarancji KNAFa na ich systemy, to masz rację, jestem po konsultacji :wink: 
http://www.knauf-bauprodukte.pl/auto.../gwarancja.php

*Olianna  masz z TO swoją gwarancję?*





> Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem - ale wszystko jest do czasu - ciekawe jak tam teraz Knauf wygląda?
> Lepił ktoś?
> Bartek, o ile się nie mylę Caparol daje gwarancję systemową na jakimś styro  z Knaufa? Czy jeszcze nie?
> Bo tak prawdę mówiąc: mam już dość temoorganiki.....

----------


## fighter1983

no i to jest standard w tych gwarancjach.... zapis taki lub podobny:

.	Montaż systemu musi być przeprowadzony przez firmę wykonawczą autoryzowaną przez Knauf Bauprodukte i zgodnie z zaleceniami montażu Knauf Bauprodukte,
.	Zarówno zakupy, jak i montaż przez autoryzowaną firmę muszą być udokumentowane fakturami. Marka Knauf Bauprodukte musi być wskazana na fakturach zakupu materiałów.

Tak jest zawsze.
Oliwka ma TO+Capatect Mineral System lub KD600 (jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
Sam styropian TO GOLD FASADA:
EPS EN 13163 T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-Sb(2)-P(5)-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-) 2–TR100
spelnia a nawet przewyzsza minimalne wymagania systemu KD600 (mineral chyba ma tak samo)

----------


## EWBUD

> Generalnie jest tak: 
> Caparol kupuje i odsprzedaje swoim dystrybutorom TO (na rynku europejskim, w PL nie praktykowane) oraz w systemach na welnie: Paroca i Rockwolla chociaz moze i sa jacys dystrybutorzy ktorzy kupuja TO przez Caparola z roznych powodow (nie maja umowy, nie maja limitu, nie chce im sie... czy co tam tylko).
> System to system, wiec na dobra sprawe w systemach docieplen Caparola nie ma wskazania na jaiegos konkretnego producenta, sa okreslone natomiast parametry techniczne plyt EPS w systemie KD600 czyli z tynkami akrylowymi i silikonowymi:
> http://caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Docume...m_600_2011.pdf
> parametry okreslone sa w pkt. 2.1 aprobaty oraz w tabeli 3.1.3
> Wiec kupujac styropian po prostu trzeba sprawdzic czy dany styropian spelnia te wymagania. 
> Jezeli tak - jest to system Caparola a co za tym idzie - mozemy mowic o gwarancji producenta.
> Naturalnie.... pod warunkiem zastosowania wszytskich wytycznych aprobaty i zalecen wykonawczych producenta dot. wykonania elewacji metoda lekka-mokra.
> Oczywiscie - takie docieplenie powinno byc robione przez wykwalifikowana, certyfikowana ekipe... np. przez firme EBUD Piotr Rudzki.... czyli forumowy ewbuxxxo, natomiast zestawnie materialowe, dobor systemu i rozwiazan, techniki barwienia z uwzglednieniem wszystkich skladowych - przez kogos kto ma pojecie o tym co ma w ofercie.... czyli.... ja ?



No fajnie, że pochwaliłeś - nawet bardzo miło - ale k... dlaczego przekręciłeś nazwę firmy? EWBUD powinno być  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Generalnie jest tak: 
> Caparol kupuje i odsprzedaje swoim dystrybutorom TO (na rynku europejskim, w PL nie praktykowane) oraz w systemach na welnie: Paroca i Rockwolla chociaz moze i sa jacys dystrybutorzy ktorzy kupuja TO przez Caparola z roznych powodow (nie maja umowy, nie maja limitu, nie chce im sie... czy co tam tylko).
> System to system, wiec na dobra sprawe w systemach docieplen Caparola nie ma wskazania na jaiegos konkretnego producenta, sa okreslone natomiast parametry techniczne plyt EPS w systemie KD600 czyli z tynkami akrylowymi i silikonowymi:
> http://caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Docume...m_600_2011.pdf
> parametry okreslone sa w pkt. 2.1 aprobaty oraz w tabeli 3.1.3
> Wiec kupujac styropian po prostu trzeba sprawdzic czy dany styropian spelnia te wymagania. 
> Jezeli tak - jest to system Caparola a co za tym idzie - mozemy mowic o gwarancji producenta.
> Naturalnie.... pod warunkiem zastosowania wszytskich wytycznych aprobaty i zalecen wykonawczych producenta dot. wykonania elewacji metoda lekka-mokra.
> Oczywiscie - takie docieplenie powinno byc robione przez wykwalifikowana, certyfikowana ekipe... np. przez firme EBUD Piotr Rudzki.... czyli forumowy ewbuxxxo, natomiast zestawnie materialowe, dobor systemu i rozwiazan, techniki barwienia z uwzglednieniem wszystkich skladowych - przez kogos kto ma pojecie o tym co ma w ofercie.... czyli.... ja ?


A wracając do tego styro  termoorganiki:
czyli wiedziałem, że gdzieś dzwonią - ale w którym kościele to już nie wiedziałem  :smile: 
Wiem już jak to było: 
pisałeś o gwarancji - i to co powyżej + napisałeś, że TO termonium plus spełnia te warunki i stąd mi się to wzięło.
Czyli z czystym sumieniem zaczynamy rozglądać się za producentem dobrych, prostych styropianów - ale mam wrażenie, że będzie trudno  :smile:

----------


## zaworek

Witam wszystkich,
jestem właśnie na etapie ocieplania ścian z Solbetu styropianem KNAUF Therm EXPERT Fasada XTherm, uzywam kleju firmy Kreisel (chyba Styrlep 220)
Materiał dojechał z fabryki kilka dni temu, generalnie jest ok, zdarzają się czasami płyty lekko odkształcone - te idą zazwyczaj na docinki.
Chciałem zapytać czy dużym "błędem" byłoby pozostawienie na okres zimowy ścian z przyklejonym i przykołkowanym styropianem bez zaciągnięcia siatki?

Przy okazji zapytam o długość kołków. W składzie "wciśnięto" mi o długości 24 cm co daje około 5 cm zatopienia w pustaka. Czy to nie za krótko?

----------


## fighter1983

zaworek: za krotko z kolkami. Nieosloniety styropian zolknie iraci swoje wlasciwosci, na wiosne trzeba bedzie tarowac sporo.... wiec lepiej to zaciagnac klejem i siatka

Piotrek: przepraszam! W mi zjadlo  :big tongue:  przeciez wiem! juz poprawiam.
Co do EPS: prosze bardzo, mozemy z Knaufem pogadac. Wiesz dlaczego KnaufTherm jest prosty? bo dla nich produkcja dla budownictwa to dodatkowa sprawa, a przynajmniej nie tak istotna. Knauf wiekszosc sprzedazy i produkcji swojej swego czasu jak jeszcze bylem u "zółto-czerwonego" dystrybutora Caparola kierowal do produkcji opakowan. i to sie chyba nie zmienilo. Tam bardzo wazna jest dokladnosc i spasowanie.... np te opakowania na zarcie termiczne... albo styro w pudelkach od telewizora.... to wszystko wlasnie glownie Knauf produkuje.
Dlatego taka dokladnosc wymiarowa jest dla nich standardem  :smile:  
To co gadac jutro z Knaufem?

----------


## EWBUD

spróbujmy

----------


## fighter1983

> spróbujmy


Klient nasz Pan  :smile:  od wtorku 11.10.2013 mozesz u mnie KnaufTherma sobie zamawiac. Ceny zblizone do TO. Czas realizacji w tej chwili 2-3 dni robocze

----------


## TomaszFM

Z tego powodu iż nigdy nie maiłem czasu na liczenie powierzchni do ocieplenia miałem u siebie na budowie styropian 4 producentów, brałem to co było pod ręką w hurtowni. Ocieplenie robiłem sam. Zastosowałem najtańszy markowy klej firmy Kreisel. Moim zdaniem b. dobry. Na jednej ścianie mam EPS 040 gr. 20 cm, na drugiej EPS 031 15 cm w części mieszkalnej, a biały 040 w części garażowej a na trzeciej trochę EPS 033 frezowanego i 040 o grub. 10 cm. W rękach miałem też inne styropiany ... niektóre tak lekkie, że w ogóle bez sensu czymś takim ocieplać. Tylko jedne producent spełniał wagę minimalną. Styropian przed nałożeniem kleju przyklejaniem do ściany  przecierałem tarką. Ściany nie kołkowałem wcale. troche boję się o szczyty bo mają po 11 m wysokości. Ale pierwszy szczyt robiłem rok temu i jeszcze wisi  :smile:  ....
Jeśli styropian grafitowy to ten prawdziwy 031 marki Swisspor np.:
http://www.styropiangrafitowy.pl/p,2...ada-20-cm.html on ma wagę 4,35 kg na paczkę
jeśli biały to 040 i ciężar co najmniej 3,75 kg na paczkę np:
http://www.cennikstyropianu.pl/p,446...040-20-cm.html
Podsumowując lepiej zastosować styropian grafitowy 15 cm niż 20 cm eps 040, 20 cm to już spora szerokość przy oknach. Jest spora różnica pomiędzy ociepleniem pomieszczeń 10cm a pomieszczeń styropianem 15 cm grafitowym. Chyba dokleję tam jeszcze na koniec 5 cm grafitowego...
Waże jest aby także dobrze ocieplić posadzki. W domu u rodziców było standardowo 10 cm i tam nie mogłem nigdy na boso chodzić. Dlatego u mnie jest 25 cm EPS 100 037. Prawdziwy komfort. Dach wełna mieralna skalna z Rockwoola Toprock super 18 cm pomiedzy krokwiami i 10cm Superrock w płytach . Dlaczego mineralna a nie szklana? Lepiej wygłusza, i nie chłonie w ogóle wilgoci. Jedno pomieszczenie miałem ocieplone szklaną, ale dach przeciekał i się mocno zmoczyła, grzyb się zrobił była do wyrzucenia. A tą z Rockwoola dało się osuszyć, woda sama z niej wypłynęła i grzyb nie chwycił.
Fajnie wygłusza na prawdę, komfort, od ulicy nic nie słychać. Styropian w ogóle nie wyciasza.    Nie jest znacząco droższa www.wełnamineralna.pl

----------


## EWBUD

> Klient nasz Pan  od wtorku 11.10.2013 mozesz u mnie KnaufTherma sobie zamawiac. Ceny zblizone do TO. Czas realizacji w tej chwili 2-3 dni robocze


To może spróbujemy....
Pogadam z inwestorem i może zamówimy.....
Dobry czas realizacji i jeśli będzie prosty styro......  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Czekam na Knauf podłoga od tygodnia i nadal nic nikt nie wie... :Mad: 




> Klient nasz Pan  od wtorku 11.10.2013 mozesz u mnie KnaufTherma sobie zamawiac. Ceny zblizone do TO. 
> *Czas realizacji w tej chwili 2-3 dni robocze*

----------


## EWBUD

> Czekam na Knauf podłoga od tygodnia i nadal nic nikt nie wie...


Ale jak to nie wie???
Nie ma terminu realizacji?

----------


## GraMar

nie ma, kręcą coś o czwartku, najwcześniej, nic nie jest ustalone jeszcze  :bash:    #$%*&^
Tak to jest, jak się trzyma moje pieniądze jednośnie jak  klienta na smyczy





> Ale jak to nie wie???
> Nie ma terminu realizacji?

----------


## fighter1983

> nie ma, kręcą coś o czwartku, najwcześniej, nic nie jest ustalone jeszcze    #$%*&^
> Tak to jest, jak się trzyma moje pieniądze jednośnie jak  klienta na smyczy


na W-we 2-3dni z tego co mowil handlowiec KnaufTherma w tej chwili.... wiec to dystrybutora wina.
GraMar niech Ci podadza nr zamowienia do Knaufa i sama sobie zadzwon do PH i sie dowiesz u zrodla.
Piotrek - TO rozladowane  :smile:  ostatnio 3 lata temu rozladowywalem styropian  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

dzwoniłam dziś do Knaufa- tel.468570627




> na W-we 2-3dni z tego co mowil handlowiec KnaufTherma w tej chwili.... wiec to dystrybutora wina.
> GraMar niech Ci podadza nr zamowienia do Knaufa i sama sobie zadzwon do PH i sie dowiesz u zrodla.
> Piotrek - TO rozladowane  ostatnio 3 lata temu rozladowywalem styropian

----------


## fighter1983

667-662-217 tel do PH regionalnego na Warszawe i pewnie okolice

----------


## oliwkawawa

> na W-we 2-3dni z tego co mowil handlowiec KnaufTherma w tej chwili.... wiec to dystrybutora wina.
> GraMar niech Ci podadza nr zamowienia do Knaufa i sama sobie zadzwon do PH i sie dowiesz u zrodla.
> Piotrek - TO rozladowane  ostatnio 3 lata temu rozladowywalem styropian


Można się nieźle rozgrzać, co?  :big tongue:  Nie trzeba domu ocieplać, tylko zimą mieć w domu parę paczek styro i poprzenosić je z miejsca na miejsce  :big lol:

----------


## GraMar

ale ja zamawiałam przez sklep, który kieruje mnie do Knaufa po informacje bo od nich ma być cały transpotr   :sad: 






> 667-662-217 tel do PH regionalnego na Warszawe i pewnie okolice

----------


## EWBUD

Kupujcie u Fightera !!!!!
Rozładunek styro w cenie  :smile: 


Dzięki.

----------


## GraMar

już mi z czuba dymi...




> Można się nieźle rozgrzać, co?  Nie trzeba domu ocieplać, tylko zimą mieć w domu parę paczek styro i poprzenosić je z miejsca na miejsce

----------


## fighter1983

> ale ja zamawiałam przez sklep, który kieruje mnie do Knaufa po informacje bo od nich ma być cały transpotr


no dokladnie....
Zamowilas przez dystrybutora, ten wyslal zamowienie do KnaufTherm i w ciagu 2-3dni roboczych od zamowienia powinien przyjechac styropian.
No chyba ze..... jest jakis problem.... w tym przypadku: 
- brak doladunku (malo prawdopodobne na Warszawe)
- "zasypalo" dystrybutora.... czyli ma fry w Knaufie po terminie lub wlasnie skonczyl mu sie limit zakupowy 
- problemy techniczne z linia produkcyjna... ale o tym byloby wiadomo....
dlatego najlepiej sie dowiedziec u PH  :smile:  tak przynajmniej to w TO dziala....

----------


## fighter1983

> Kupujcie u Fightera !!!!!
> Rozładunek styro w cenie 
> 
> 
> Dzięki.


To byl ZART! 
wcale ze nie! nie ma takiej opcji....
Tu wyjatkowo pojechalem i rozladowalem, ze wzgledu na to ze to Piotrek, budowa w sumie nie daleko a po week podobno na kaca najlepsza praca, poz atym raz na jakis czas nie zaszkodzi. Wzialem sobie do pomocy Luisa - PH z Termoorganiki, sam sie zglosil zreszta  :smile:  
NIe ma tak - ja nie rozladowuje styropianow nikomu

----------


## GraMar

coś w tym jest, bo szukałam tego styropianu i w wielu miejscach otrzymałam info, że JUŻ  z nimi nie współpracują!






> no dokladnie....
> Zamowilas przez dystrybutora, ten wyslal zamowienie do KnaufTherm i w ciagu 2-3dni roboczych od zamowienia powinien przyjechac styropian.
> No chyba ze..... jest jakis problem.... w tym przypadku: 
> -* brak doladunku (malo prawdopodobne na Warszawe)*
> - "zasypalo" dystrybutora.... czyli ma fry w Knaufie po terminie lub wlasnie skonczyl mu sie limit zakupowy 
> - problemy techniczne z linia produkcyjna... ale o tym byloby wiadomo....
> dlatego najlepiej sie dowiedziec u PH  tak przynajmniej to w TO dziala....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To byl ZART! 
> wcale ze nie! nie ma takiej opcji....
> Tu wyjatkowo pojechalem i rozladowalem, ze wzgledu na to ze to Piotrek, budowa w sumie nie daleko a po week podobno na kaca najlepsza praca, poz atym raz na jakis czas nie zaszkodzi. Wzialem sobie do pomocy Luisa - PH z Termoorganiki, sam sie zglosil zreszta  
> NIe ma tak - ja nie rozladowuje styropianow nikomu


haha, jak się szybko tłumaczy  :big grin: 
a książkę przeczytaliście?  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> no dokladnie....
> Zamowilas przez dystrybutora, ten wyslal zamowienie do KnaufTherm i w ciagu 2-3dni roboczych od zamowienia powinien przyjechac styropian.
> No chyba ze..... jest jakis problem.... w tym przypadku: 
> 
> - "zasypalo" dystrybutora.... czyli ma fry w Knaufie po terminie lub wlasnie skonczyl mu sie limit zakupowy


to pewnie zasługa Twojej reklamy  :big tongue: 
i mojego posta o krzywej TO  :big grin:

----------


## GraMar

:tongue: 




> *i mojego posta o krzywej TO*

----------


## fighter1983

> haha, jak się szybko tłumaczy 
> a książkę przeczytaliście?


Bo sie za przeproszeniem ludziom ostatnio w glowach pie....  i zeby ktos tego nie wzial na powaznie...
Ksiazki nie czytalismy.... wszyscy samochodami...
Dostawa duzym.... a my na 2 autka malymi....
wiec nie poradzisz..... na czytanie ksiazek to jest czas na szkoleniach  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

:bash:  
Dziękuję Ci bardzo, pieniążki przefiukał sprzedawca 
[Marki, ul. Piłsudskiego 2A] i  :mad:  
http://www.styropiangrafitowy.warsza...ntakt_s_3.html
http://www.styropian.in/kontakt_s_3.html

do Knaufa one nie dotarły






> 667-662-217 tel do PH regionalnego na Warszawe i pewnie okolice

----------


## fighter1983

nooo  na stronie nie ma zadnej o firmie... nazwy... nazwiska wlasciela, Nip, regon.... firma krzak, nie mowiac juz o jakimkolwiek certyfikacie rzetelnosci...(brak linkow) lub formy platnosci chroniacej kupujacego (PayU np) 
Po weryfikacji okazuje sie ze wlasnie to firma
SKASSA.PL ROBERT SKASSA 
ktora.... projektuje strony internetowe....
http://www.skassa.pl/ oraz maja jeszcze jakis sklep z lampami....
Moze nie bedzie tak zle....
214 brutto placilas? ponizej ich ceny zakupu?

----------


## GraMar

Jeszcze raz Ci dziękuję za tak miły kontakt do tego Pana.
zapłaciłam odrobinkę więcej niż sprzedawcy tego dnia z allegr. za cały samochód mi oferowali.[185 zł/m3 brutto z transportem]





> nooo  na stronie nie ma zadnej o firmie... nazwy... nazwiska wlasciela, Nip, regon.... firma krzak, nie mowiac juz o jakimkolwiek certyfikacie rzetelnosci...(brak linkow) lub formy platnosci chroniacej kupujacego (PayU np) 
> Po weryfikacji okazuje sie ze wlasnie to firma
> SKASSA.PL ROBERT SKASSA 
> ktora.... projektuje strony internetowe....
> http://www.skassa.pl/ oraz maja jeszcze jakis sklep z lampami....
> Moze nie bedzie tak zle....
> 214 brutto placilas? ponizej ich ceny zakupu?

----------


## fighter1983

jak 185 brutto ? za grafitowy?..... a nie.... za podloge.... zapomnialem... to nie wiem, nie mam cen z tamtego okresu

----------


## GraMar

Opłaciłam ten styropian:
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/pl/co...2oga-%CE%BB-37


A na domek, na garniturek chciałabym z tego:
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/pl/co...rm-%CE%BB-31-0




> jak 185 brutto ? za grafitowy?..... a nie.... za podloge.... zapomnialem... to nie wiem, nie mam cen z tamtego okresu

----------


## fighter1983

> to pewnie zasługa Twojej reklamy 
> i mojego posta o krzywej TO


A co moja reklama tu miala do tego... bo zwiazku nie widze  :smile:  
No Twoja krzywa - prosta TO czyli "srednia" moze i faktycznie.....

----------


## tereska77

Buduje na odleglosc, wiekszosc spraw zalatwiam przez telefon, ale takiego wku^%$#@^&  jak probujac kupic styropian to chyba przez cala budowe nie przezylam :mad: 
Caly czas bylam nastawiona na grafit, potem mialam chwile zwatpienia i tak jak *oliwkawawa* zastanawialam sie czy moze jednak kupic bialy, ostatecznie wrocilam do grafitu. Niestety zakup dobrego styropianu w Lomzy chyba z cudem graniczy :bash:  Wszedzie mi wciskali Mariole, ewentualnie z wielka laska TO, ale taka cene dostalam, zebym chociaz przypadkiem nie zdecydowala sie tego kupic.
Dzwonilam do 3 hurtowni z prosba o oferte koniec sierpnia/ poczatek wrzesnia, jeszcze przez tymi 2 podwyzkami wrzesniowymi. Dwie olaly mnie totalnie, pomimo przypomnien, ze CHCE kupic styropian i czekam na maila. Trzecia na TO dala mi cene 226zl brutto  :jaw drop:  (przed podwyzkami) No fakt, chcialam frezowany, ale mimo wszystko, w tamtym okresie to bylo przegiecie.

Ostatecznie kupilam Austrotherm 031 frezowany 220zl brutto (Knauf mial podobna cene, ale niestety do Lomzy by nie przyjechalil), czas oczekiwania 2 tygodnie (hurtownia okolice W-wy).

Po tych cyrkach ze styropianem mam focha i juz z tych hurtowni, ktore mnie olaly nic nie kupie :big tongue:

----------


## GraMar

Ja dzisiaj też prawie eksplodowałam, gdyby nie Pan Cezary z Knaufa nie zaczął pilotować mego zamówienia. Podobno jutro moja wpłata-po tygodniu- ma wpłynąć do Knaufa od sprzedawcy.

----------


## grzeniu666

Chciłbym niniejszym pozdrowić Bartka Fightera, dzięki za dobre rady na forum, oraz zorganizowanie Caparola, sprawnie i w fajnych cenach  :smile: 

Co do styropianu, kupowałem fasadę, po 30m3 Austrotherma (XI 2012), Genderki (VII 2013) oraz Swisspora (IX 2013), różni producenci bo różnie to u mnie z kasą było oraz z terminami dostaw u producentów. Genderka najsłabsza, Swisspor najlepszy, tak to przypadkiem u mnie wyglądało, w mojej ocenie.

----------


## tereska77

Probowalam (wielokrotnie) dodzwonic sie do panow z TO, Knaufa i Austrothermu. Nie odbieraja i nie oddzwaniaja. Tylko raz mi sie udalo porozmawiac z panem Romkiem z Austrothermu.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> jak 185 brutto ? za grafitowy?..... a nie.... za podloge.... zapomnialem... to nie wiem, nie mam cen z tamtego okresu


ja myślałam że podłogowy jest droższy niż na fasadę? tak przynajmniej było w marcu  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Dlaczego Swisspor najlepszy? Jakość, obsługa, kontakt?





> Chciłbym niniejszym pozdrowić Bartka Fightera, dzięki za dobre rady na forum, oraz zorganizowanie Caparola, sprawnie i w fajnych cenach 
> 
> Co do styropianu, kupowałem fasadę, po 30m3 Austrotherma (XI 2012), Genderki (VII 2013) oraz Swisspora (IX 2013), różni producenci bo różnie to u mnie z kasą było oraz z terminami dostaw u producentów. Genderka najsłabsza, Swisspor najlepszy, tak to przypadkiem u mnie wyglądało, w mojej ocenie.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ja dzisiaj też prawie eksplodowałam, gdyby nie Pan Cezary z Knaufa nie zaczął pilotować mego zamówienia. Podobno jutro moja wpłata-po tygodniu- ma wpłynąć do Knaufa od sprzedawcy.


 :ohmy:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Dlaczego Swisspor najlepszy? Jakość, obsługa, kontakt?


Chodzi mi o jakość płyt, tj. trzymanie wymiarów, płaskość, defekty (np. zaoblenia na jednym krótkim boku iluśtam płyt Genderki), jeszcze nie ważyłem, ale zważę bo coś mi zostało. Co do obsługi wsjorawno, bez uwag - zakup u jednego sprzedawcy (pozytywnego, z portalu ależdrogoż, przedpłata 100%), do max. tygodnia tel. od producenta z info o transporcie, i tyle. 

PS. Podłoga Lambda ze Swisspora fajna - ciężka, czorna  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

dzięki, to ważne!





> Chodzi mi o jakość płyt, tj. trzymanie wymiarów, płaskość, defekty (np. zaoblenia na jednym krótkim boku iluśtam płyt Genderki), jeszcze nie ważyłem, ale zważę bo coś mi zostało. Co do obsługi wsjorawno, bez uwag - zakup u jednego sprzedawcy (pozytywnego, z portalu ależdrogoż, przedpłata 100%), do max. tygodnia tel. od producenta z info o transporcie, i tyle. 
> 
> PS. Podłoga Lambda ze Swisspora fajna - ciężka, czorna

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja dzisiaj też prawie eksplodowałam, gdyby nie Pan Cezary z Knaufa nie zaczął pilotować mego zamówienia. Podobno jutro moja wpłata-po tygodniu- ma wpłynąć do Knaufa od sprzedawcy.


ladnie.... no jak wplynie na czwartek, piatek bedziesz miala dostawe.... ale dziadostwo.....
A tak swoja droga przez takie wlasnie firmy pozniej sa opinie.... ze dostawa trwala jakos super dlugo z winy producenta... a tu prosze.... mamy przyklad dlaczego Knauf ktory normalnie zjezdza teraz podobno w 2-3dni przyjedzie do forumowiczki po 2 tygodniach 
*grzeniu666* dziekuje slicznie za pozytywna opinie... szczegolow transakcji nie pamietam, ale to dobrze.... bo ja pamietam tylko te, z  ktorymi cos poszlo nie tak.
Mam nadzieje ze *JEST PAN ZADOWOLNIONY*   :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Pragnę tutaj złożyć serdeczne podziękowania dla Pana Cezarego B. z Knaufa, rejon Mazowsze za pomoc w odzyskaniu kwoty wpłaconej przeze mnie do nieuczciwego sprzedawcy styropianu.
Pan Cezary pomógł mi, aby kwota prawie 5400 zł wpłynęła na konto producenta.
Prawdopodobnie KNAUF w czwartek wyśle do mnie transport styropianu, jednak powiedzmy szczerze-on jeden z KNAUFa tym się zajął i doprowadził chyba do szczęśliwego zakończenia.

*Wniosek- należy sprawdzać u producenta, czy zostało złożone Wasze zamówienie i wpłacone Wasze pieniądze!!!*







> Ja dzisiaj też prawie eksplodowałam, gdyby nie Pan Cezary z Knaufa nie zaczął pilotować mego zamówienia. Podobno jutro moja wpłata-po tygodniu- ma wpłynąć do Knaufa od sprzedawcy.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> *Wniosek- należy sprawdzać u producenta, czy zostało złożone Wasze zamówienie i wpłacone Wasze pieniądze!!!*


To dotyczy nie tylko styropianu  :big tongue:

----------


## magicznedrzewo

Tylko sprawdzone hurtownie rekomendowane przez przedstawicieli handlowych lub bezpośrednio kaska to producenta.

----------


## fighter1983

> Tylko sprawdzone hurtownie rekomendowane przez przedstawicieli handlowych lub bezpośrednio kaska to producenta.


obie drogi zle.... w zamysle... logiczne... ale w praktyce.... bardzo zly pomysl  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Nie udało mi się, aby bezpośrednio zawrzeć umowę z producentem.
Mało tego, jest bardzo trudno obejrzeć sobie styropiany, porównać je oraz porównać parametry techniczne. Nikt nie ma ich "na ekspozycji" /może markety, niektóre?/



> Tylko sprawdzone hurtownie rekomendowane przez przedstawicieli handlowych lub bezpośrednio kaska to producenta.


Tak, Oliwko-Ty też swoje przeszłaś...

----------


## tereska77

> Nie udało mi się, aby bezpośrednio zawrzeć umowę z producentem.



Ja tez probowalam, nie dalo sie :big grin:

----------


## EWBUD

wnioski?
kupujcie styro u Fightera - jeszcze rozładunek gratis  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> wnioski?
> kupujcie styro u Fightera - jeszcze rozładunek gratis



Ale u niego tylko TO i ten czarno-zielony, a ja sie wystraszylam, ze odpadnie i nie chcialam TO :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> wnioski?
> kupujcie styro u Fightera - jeszcze rozładunek gratis


 :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> wnioski?
> kupujcie styro u Fightera - jeszcze rozładunek gratis


Piotrek.... Ty mi tu  niedzwiedziej przyslugi nie wyswiadczaj.
Obiecuje Ci - jak sie trafi jakis klient z FM po styropian z rozladunkiem - jedziesz ze mna go rozladowywac. i to osobiscie.... nie ze mi chlopaka jakiegos wyslesz!.
Najwyzej bedzie okazja wreszcie jakas ksiazke razem przeczytac  :smile:  
Wiec.... jak Panstwo widza.... tak... rozladunek w cenie.... razem z Piotrkiem  :smile:  sam sie pcha na 1 linie frontu.
Do TO i Yetico - dorzucilem Knaufa i Genderke...

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Piotrek.... Ty mi tu  niedzwiedziej przyslugi nie wyswiadczaj.
> Obiecuje Ci - jak sie trafi jakis klient z FM po styropian z rozladunkiem - jedziesz ze mna go rozladowywac. i to osobiscie.... nie ze mi chlopaka jakiegos wyslesz!.
> Najwyzej bedzie okazja wreszcie jakas ksiazke razem przeczytac  
> Wiec.... jak Panstwo widza.... tak... rozladunek w cenie.... razem z Piotrkiem  sam sie pcha na 1 linie frontu.
> Do TO i Yetico - dorzucilem Knaufa i Genderke...


jaka szkoda że ja już styropianu nie potrzebuję  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> Piotrek.... Ty mi tu  niedzwiedziej przyslugi nie wyswiadczaj.
> Obiecuje Ci - jak sie trafi jakis klient z FM po styropian z rozladunkiem - jedziesz ze mna go rozladowywac. i to osobiscie.... nie ze mi chlopaka jakiegos wyslesz!.
> Najwyzej bedzie okazja wreszcie jakas ksiazke razem przeczytac  
> Wiec.... jak Panstwo widza.... tak... rozladunek w cenie.... razem z Piotrkiem  sam sie pcha na 1 linie frontu.
> Do TO i Yetico - dorzucilem Knaufa i Genderke...


 :smile:

----------


## Jarekvw

Jak sądzicie- czy teraz poprawia się już jakość styropianu, znaczy czy już producenci tną wyleżakowane bloki?

Czytałem wątek, wiem że IV kwartał- "szkoda gadać", ale muszę kupić styropian w tym roku.
Myślę czy nie poczekać do grudnia, nawet ceny może by trochę spadły  :wink:  normalnie chyba firmy produkowałyby już na magazyn,  ale z uwagi na koniec odliczenia Vat-u w tym roku może być inaczej...

I po lekturze zmieniłem, pierwotnie chciałem TO, jednak chyba pójdę w kierunku Swisspora, ewentualnie Knauf, Austroterm

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ja bym teraz brała Austrotherma, ew. Swisspora. Ale u mnie już po ptokach  :wink: 
Jak musisz kupić styropian w tym roku, to cóż Ci da wiedza czy styro jest tragiczny czy tylko kiepski?  :wink:  Kupuj w II połowie grudnia, jak najpóźniej. Ja bym tak zrobiła  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

W zeszłym tygodniu kupowalem Swisspora, głownie grafitową Podlogę/Dach, ale żeby "wyrobić" minimum logistyczne, dobralem tez kilka paczek Fasady 0.031 20cm.
Dwie paczki rozpakowałem i płyty były proste.

----------


## GraMar

Witam
Także biorę pod uwagę zakupy w tym roku styropianu na elewację. Ze względu na małą grubość elewacji w projekcie i zagrożenie przekroczeniem linii zabudowy, jestem skazana na grafitowy.
Może ktoś mnie oświeci, czy jednak nie lepiej przeprowadzić to jednak przez firmę podczas wykonywania ocieplenia razem z zestawem wszystkich materiałów?


Ponadto chyba jestem, racjonalnie patrząc, przypisana do producentów z pobliskimi zakładami-koszt transportu jest wysoki.





> Jak sądzicie- czy teraz poprawia się już jakość styropianu, znaczy czy już producenci tną wyleżakowane bloki?
> 
> Czytałem wątek, wiem że IV kwartał- "szkoda gadać", ale muszę kupić styropian w tym roku.
> Myślę czy nie poczekać do grudnia, nawet ceny może by trochę spadły  normalnie chyba firmy produkowałyby już na magazyn,  ale z uwagi na koniec odliczenia Vat-u w tym roku może być inaczej...
> 
> I po lekturze zmieniłem, pierwotnie chciałem TO, jednak chyba pójdę w kierunku Swisspora, ewentualnie Knauf, Austroterm

----------


## fotohobby

A ile tego styropianu potrzebujesz ? 25m3 będzie ?

Zlecanie zakupu materiałów wykonowacy będzie miało wiekszy sens w przyszłym roku, dla tych, którzy nie beda mogli korzystac z odliczenia VAT. Póki co to samemu da się wyszukać taniej.

----------


## Jarekvw

Oliwkawawa- gdybym wiedział że już "normalnie" produkują brałbym teraz, ale rzeczywiście chyba będę opóźniał zakup do grudnia, może nawet potanieje  :wink: 
Problem może być jak nawali śniegu...

Fotohobby- jeśli można spytać, ile płaciłeś i gdzie kupowałeś?
Też chcę Swisspora, Lambdę 0,031 dach/podłoga i fasadę, dodatkowo parę płyt XPS-a

Gramar- jak bierzesz tzw minimum logistyczne to masz transport producenta gratis, dla Swisspora to jest właśnie wspomniane 25 m3
Choć rzeczywiście np. Termoorganika ma zróżnicowane ceny w zależności od regionu, myślę że miedzy innymi w związku z kosztami transportu

Ja mam około 60 m3, więc będzie transport gratis  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

*Jarekvw*, kupowałem na allegro, sklep Bednarek. Bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## imrahil

dobrze wiedzieć, chcę od Bednarka kupić spooooro styropianu w grudniu  :wink:

----------


## Jarekvw

Fotohobby- dzięki
To Bednarek będzie miał w grudniu żniwa  :wink:

----------


## SAG

Potrzebuje około 50m3 dobrego styropianu grafitowego 12cm.
Na razie mam ofertę od przedstawiciela Termoorganiki: TERMONIUM FASADA 12cm, 213zł/m3
Co o tym sądzicie? Ktoś ma lepsze propozycje?
Dostawa woj. pomorskie, powiat Pucki,
Termin: przyszły tydzień na miejscu.

----------


## tereska77

Termonium Fasada to ten 032? 
Zapytaj fightera :cool:  albo jak wyzej Fotohobby pisal, Bednarek na allegro ma dobre ceny :yes:

----------


## SAG

Doczytałem o Bednarku i faktycznie ma lepszą ofertą na ten TERMONIUM FASADA 032.
Czekam na inne propozycje od osób, które znają się w temacie.

----------


## tereska77

Jesli jestes zdecydowany na ten konkretny styropian, to nie czekaj, tylko lap za telefon i zamawiaj, jesli potrzebujesz go na przyszly tydzien. Teraz juz moze takiego szalu nie ma, ale jesli kupisz u Bednarka, to pewnie transport bedzie bezposrednio z fabryki, wiec troche to potrwa. Ja czekalam we wrzesniu ponad 2 tygodnie.

----------


## SAG

W tym sęk że nie jestem, dlatego w tym temacie piszę z prośbą o pomoc w wyborze czegoś konkretnego w granicy 200-210zł/m3

----------


## tereska77

Niestety w moim regionie kupic dobry styropian z cudem graniczy, bo kroluje Mariola. Ja bralam pod uwage TO, Knauf i Austrotherm. Ostatecznie kupilam Austrotherm, bo o TO w tamtym czasie pisali, ze krzywe plyty, a Knauf by do mnie nie dojechal. One sa wszystkie trzy podobne cenowo i jakosciowo, chyba jeszcze Swisspor jest dobry. Wydaje mi sie, ze obojetne, ktory z tych trzech kupisz, to bedzie dobrze, ale pamietaj, ze rownie wazne jest miec dobrego wykonawce :yes:

----------


## tereska77

Swisspor 031 masz u niego po 205zl

http://allegro.pl/styropian-grafit-o...638063316.html

Zadzwon i zapytaj, co dowioza szybciej i czy Twoj region obsluguja.

----------


## SAG

Wykonawce mam bardzo dobrego. 
Uzyskałem telefoniczną informację od Bednarka że termin dostawy ok 10 dni roboczych, ale jutro mam potwierdzić bo ktoś tam kto się bardziej zna pracuje do 16stej. Zobaczymy jutro jak to wyjdzie.

----------


## tereska77

Sprawdzilam jeszcze w miejscu, gdzie ja bralam styropian, ale nie maja TO. Knauf 031 220zl i Austrotherm 031 217zl.

----------


## janoush

> w idealnym swiecie jest tak:
> spieniony blok 120x100x5000cm lezakuje w wentylowanej hali przez kilka tygodni. <...>
> A w sezonie jest tak: spieniony, cieply jeszcze idzie na druty i w paczki.... i wtedy kazda plyta zmienia wymiar i robia sie.... trapezy, lodki itd itd.....


To kiedy kupować styropian ? Czy teraz zaczyna się ten okres idealnego świata ?
*
Fighter*  (jak pisałem na PW) będę potrzebował materiału i usługi do elewacji i izolacji przeciwwodnej tarasów nad salonem i garażem. I to dla dwóch budynków (bliźniak). Najlepiej jeden wykonawca do obu prac, ale może być dwóch, byle na siebie nie narzekali  :smile: . 
Wstępnie mam kontakt z p. Zbyszkiem Hołdą co do wykonania, ale muszę mieć spójny system do elewacji i izolacji.
Chcę zamawiać już terminy u wykonawców na wiosnę przyszłego roku. Poważnie.

----------


## fighter1983

janoush - sorki... ostatnio lekko wyoutowany bylem. Dzisiaj juz pierwszy dzien po przerwie dluzszej w ogarnieciu sie. Mam troche zaleglych spraw ale pamietam o Tobie. 
Poczatki idealnego swiata w styropianach wlasnie sie zaczynaja... swiadczy o tym chociazby obnizka cen w listopadzie na Termoorganike i skrocenie czasow dostaw. 
Ze wzgledu na mozliwa zmiane w prawie i odliczenie VAT z materialow trzeba rozwazyc 2 opcje:
- 1 zakup materialu na inwestora prywatnego na sam koniec roku (nizsza cena, koniec roku to juz w zasadzie sezonowany styropian) tylko trzeba miec gdzie to zlozyc
- 2 zakup materialu na wykonawce i fakturowanie towar + usluga na 8% stawce VAT i wtedy najlepiej tego zakupu dokonac na przelomie stycznia i lutego, od zawsze w tym okresie styropian jest najtanszy a jednoczesnie najlepszy jakosciowo.

Bede sie odzywac na pw i tel dzisiaj albo jutro

----------


## argentyńczyk

dobry grafit markowej firmy mega sparwa

----------


## SAG

> Termonium Fasada to ten 032? 
> Zapytaj fightera albo jak wyzej Fotohobby pisal, Bednarek na allegro ma dobre ceny


Ostatecznie zamówiłem TERMONIUM FASADA PLUS 031 właśnie u* fightera*. W 100% polecam. Cenowo korzystniej niż polecany sklep BEDNAREK, a i zamówiony towar w poniedziałek ma przyjechać jutro rano.

----------


## SAG

173zł/m3.

----------


## tereska77

> Ostatecznie zamówiłem TERMONIUM FASADA PLUS 031 właśnie u* fightera*. W 100% polecam. Cenowo korzystniej niż polecany sklep BEDNAREK, a i zamówiony towar w poniedziałek ma przyjechać jutro rano.


No i nadeszla wiekopomna chwila :big lol:  :rotfl: 





> Piotrek.... 
> Obiecuje Ci - jak sie trafi jakis klient z FM po styropian z rozladunkiem - jedziesz ze mna go rozladowywac. i to osobiscie.... nie ze mi chlopaka jakiegos wyslesz!.
> Najwyzej bedzie okazja wreszcie jakas ksiazke razem przeczytac  
> Wiec.... jak Panstwo widza.... tak... rozladunek w cenie.... razem z Piotrkiem  sam sie pcha na 1 linie frontu.


 :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> No i nadeszla wiekopomna chwila


Tereska77 Ty sobie nie zartuj. To jest nad morzem  :smile:  dawno nie bylem... z rok temu chyba tez w listopadzie albo styczniu. Ale nie mialem planow wyjazdowych teraz. Piotrek chyba tez nie  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Jedziemy Twoim czy moim?

----------


## EWBUD

> Jedziemy Twoim czy moim?


Żartowałem oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ostatecznie zamówiłem TERMONIUM FASADA PLUS 031 właśnie u* fightera*. W 100% polecam. Cenowo korzystniej niż polecany sklep BEDNAREK, a i zamówiony towar w poniedziałek ma przyjechać jutro rano.


dzieki za polecenie  :smile: 
nie ma przyjechac tylko przyjedzie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Żartowałem oczywiście


no ja mysle....
kierowca by sie jakis przydal  :smile:  
tylko czy my sobie poradzimy po takiej podrozy z kierowca z 50,1m3?

----------


## tereska77

> Tereska77 Ty sobie nie zartuj. To jest nad morzem  dawno nie bylem... z rok temu chyba tez w listopadzie albo styczniu. Ale nie mialem planow wyjazdowych teraz. Piotrek chyba tez nie



Oj tam, toz to frajda nad morze jechac...... szczegolnie w listopadzie :big tongue:

----------


## SAG

Zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## BA***P

Styropian grafitowy przed przyklejeniem do ściany powinno się przechowywać wewnątrz budynku. Łatwo się nagrzewa z powodu ciemnego koloru. Zdarzyło się nawet, że styropian pewnego producenta wytopił się na powierzchniach wystawionych na słońce. Podobnie z zatapianiem siatki na takim styropianie. Wiadomo,że jak klej cementowy będziemy kłaść na gorące podłoże to woda z niego szybciej odparuje i może jej zabraknąć w procesie wiązania.  Styropian grafitowy w Polsce produkowany jest z grafitu pochodzącego od kilku producentów i najlepszy parametr współczynnika lambda 031 można osiągnąć od ok. 14,50 kg . To jest prawdziwy styropian grafitowy elewacyjny z możliwie najniższą lambdą. Ceny styropianu grafitowego nie zmieniają się tak często jak białego, utrzymują się raczej na tym samym poziomie. Zawsze aktualne ceny są w sklepie www.styropiangrafitowy.pl. Zapraszam na zakupy.

----------


## EWBUD

> no ja mysle....
> kierowca by sie jakis przydal  
> tylko czy my sobie poradzimy po takiej podrozy z kierowca z 50,1m3?


Zawsze zostaje jeszcze kierowca, a nawet dwóch  :smile:

----------


## SAG

Pytanie z ciekawości: Data na naklejce na folii od styropianu to data pakowania czy data cięcia ?

----------


## EWBUD

A to nie jest jednoznaczne?
Bo chyba jak już maszyna tnie to od razu pakuje?

----------


## SAG

Nie znam się więc pytam. A pytam bo dostałem styropian 20.11 z datą na opakowaniu: 20.11.2013, 02:43.

----------


## slavex17

Planuje kupić styropian grafitowy izoterm 15cm czy lepiej jest kupic grubości 15cm czy 5 i 10 i na zakładke kłaść? Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

> Planuje kupić styropian grafitowy izoterm 15cm czy lepiej jest kupic grubości 15cm czy 5 i 10 i na zakładke kłaść? Pozdrawiam




Kup 150 mm  - kładź w jednej warstwie - nie kupuj izotermu.

----------


## slavex17

A czmu odradzasz mi izoterm

----------


## JejoX

Koledzy i koleżanki mam do wyboru:

Austrotherm EPS 038 FASADA SUPER  - 180zł m3
http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...ada-super.html

 KNAUF Therm PRO Fasada EPS 70 039 -177zl m3
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/conte...70-%CE%BB-39-0

Genderka EPS 038 Fasada Max - 155zł !!!
http://www.genderka.pl/pl/galeria/5/...asada-max.html

Różnica cenowa wręcz ogromna na korzyć Genderki ale czy jakością nie odbiega od powyższych???

Wezmę chyba na pióro wpust.Dobrze myśle?

----------


## _Porter_

Faktycznie cena za Granderkę niezła.
Znajomy brał i nie narzekał ale słyszałem też negatywne opinie, trzeba więc pytać wykonawców.
A gdzie kolega dostał takie ceny na powyższe styropiany bo tez jestem w trakcie "kupowania"?

----------


## EWBUD

> Koledzy i koleżanki mam do wyboru:
> 
> Austrotherm EPS 038 FASADA SUPER  - 180zł m3
> http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...ada-super.html
> 
>  KNAUF Therm PRO Fasada EPS 70 039 -177zl m3
> http://www.knauf-industries.pl/conte...70-%CE%BB-39-0
> 
> Genderka EPS 038 Fasada Max - 155zł !!!
> ...


Kolejność wg. mnie:
Knauf
Austrotherm
Genderka

----------


## EWBUD

> A czmu odradzasz mi izoterm


Bo to jest badziewie - poszukaj na forum, o styropianach było już kilka postów.

----------


## slavex17

> Bo to jest badziewie - poszukaj na forum, o styropianach było już kilka postów.



a co sądzisz o swisspor grafitowy fasada jak w linku?
http://www.styropian.in/swisspor/sty...-m3_p_170.html

----------


## EWBUD

> a co sądzisz o swisspor grafitowy fasada jak w linku?
> http://www.styropian.in/swisspor/sty...-m3_p_170.html


Z tych 2 weź swisspora.

----------


## GraMar

prędzej własne uszy zobaczysz niż ten styropian






i pieniądze!!













> a co sądzisz o swisspor grafitowy fasada jak w linku?
> http://www.styropian.in/swisspor/sty...-m3_p_170.html

----------


## kori

GraMar co masz na mysli??

----------


## GraMar

nie wszędzie można zostawić swoje pieniądze, jest nadal kilka hien w branży budowlanej



> GraMar co masz na mysli??

----------


## slavex17

Wobec tego bede zmuszony do zakupu termo organika termonium grafit fasada po 205 za m3

----------


## GraMar

Chodzi O TEGO  dokładnie PODANEGO przez Ciebie sprzedawcę, nie o producenta.....
Szukaj, gdzie masz zakład produkcyjny najbliżej, koszty transportu są ogromne-mają wpływ na cenę konkretnego materiału w danym terenie.
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/kontakt
http://www.swisspor.pl/mapka-m-28.html
http://www.austrotherm.pl/kontakt/te...esy/index.html
http://www.genderka.pl/pl/kontakt/1/kontakt.html


Porównywałam dane techniczne w/w styropianów i na dzień dzisiejszy postawiłabym na Genderkę.






> Wobec tego bede zmuszony do zakupu termo organika termonium grafit fasada po 205 za m3

----------


## kori

swisspor 031 202zł w takiej cenie znalazłam

----------


## argentyńczyk

Z wyżej różnych wymienianych najlepsza wg mnie będzie Termo Organika

----------


## BA***P

Nie wiem jak jest z Knaufem ale Swisspor możnaspokojnie polecić. To najlepszy producent i najdlużej w Polsce styropian grafitowy produkują. Waga Lambda Fasada EPS 031 to 14,50 kg. Czyli optymalna przy stosowaniu półproduktów z Basfa. Różnicę przy styropianach grafitowych widać jak się je koło siebie pouklada. Róznice są w wadze i kolorze ...

----------


## BA***P

> A czmu odradzasz mi izoterm


Nie wiem jak Izoterm ale najlepszy jest Swisspor Lambda Fasada 031 np. http://www.styropiangrafitowy.pl/p,2...-swisspor.html mają także zakład produkcyjny na Śląsku dlatego dostawy styropianu są szybkie. Pod Częstochową także produkują b. dobry styropian grafitowy 033 firma Barda, styropian uważany za jeden z najlepszych styropianów, czas oczekiwania niestety jest długi ok. 14 dni ponieważ mają tylko jedną linię produkcyjną pod biały i grafitowy styropian. Zapraszam na zakupy.

----------


## marekzmarek

Ja jestem przekonany w 100% do nkustyropianu Termo Organiki zarówno grafit jak i ich w kropki to jeden z najlepszych na rynku

----------


## szpaku001

Witajcie
Jestem tu początkujący i oczywiście z powodu budowy domu. Czeka mnie ocieplenie domku parterowego ( 115m2 a zabudowy 140). Poczatkowo miałem plan 15cm  grafit ale im dalej w las, tym mniej kasy i zastanawiam się czy biały 0,40 np swisspor  nie wystarczy. Dodam tylko , że dom jest z bk H+H 24 cm.
Czy warto dopłacić do frezowanego?

----------


## muszyna

Jeśli chcesz być pewny jakości proponuje wziąć Termoorganiki

----------


## psp***

> Witajcie
> Jestem tu początkujący i oczywiście z powodu budowy domu. Czeka mnie ocieplenie domku parterowego ( 115m2 a zabudowy 140). Poczatkowo miałem plan 15cm  grafit ale im dalej w las, tym mniej kasy i zastanawiam się czy biały 0,40 np swisspor  nie wystarczy. Dodam tylko , że dom jest z bk H+H 24 cm. (...)


Podobną izolacyjność cieplną można uzyskać stosując płyty grafitowe gr. 15 cm i lambdzie deklarowanej 0,032 W/mK (opór cieplny 4,65 m2K/W), lub płyty styropianowe białe o gr. 19 cm i lambdzie deklarowanej 0,040 W/mK (opór cieplny 4,75 m2K/W). Na tej podstawie można dokonać analizy opłacalności stosowania obu rodzaju płyt, z uwzględnieniem ich ceny. 
Należy jednak zadać dodatkowe pytanie: jaka grubość została wyznaczona przez projektanta i czy w ogóle została przeprowadzona analiza cieplno-wilgotnościowa, uwzględniająca obowiązujące aktualnie w tym zakresie przepisy budowlane? Dopiero wówczas można decydować o "wystarczalności" danej izolacji.

----------


## art_ii

Zamierzam w tym sezonie ocieplic dom styropianem (nie zdecydowalem jeszcze czy bialym czy grafitem) prawdopodobny termin jesien lub wakacje.

Czytajac wasze posty dot. jakosci + ceny styropianu rozumiem ze lepiej go kupic teraz? 

Pytanie czy jak kupie go teraz to moze lezakowac na dworzu pod chmurka?  
(tylko czy prominie sloneczne mu nie zaszkodza? )

Ewentualnie moge trzymac go na poddaszu nie uzytkowym tzw strych ale tam w lato moze byc wysoka temperatura nawet 50 C (dach pokryty czarna papa na deskach)?

Zdecyduje sie pewnie na gorna polke czyli swisspor, astroterm lub knauf wiec moze nie sensu zawracac sobie glowy?

----------


## fighter1983

jak jest gdzie przechowywac - warto kupic teraz
co do przechowywania: strychu - ok. Pod chmurka - nie bardzo.

----------


## art_ii

Zamierzam w tym sezonie ocieplic dom styropianem (nie zdecydowalem jeszcze czy bialym czy grafitem) prawdopodobny termin jesien lub wakacje.

Czytajac wasze posty dot. jakosci + ceny styropianu rozumiem ze lepiej go kupic teraz? 

Pytanie czy jak kupie go teraz to moze lezakowac na dworzu pod chmurka?  
(tylko czy prominie sloneczne mu nie zaszkodza? )

Ewentualnie moge trzymac go na poddaszu nie uzytkowym tzw strych ale tam w lato moze byc wysoka temperatura nawet 50 C (dach pokryty czarna papa na deskach)?

Zdecyduje sie pewnie na gorna polke czyli swisspor, astroterm lub knauf wiec moze nie sensu zawracac sobie glowy?

----------


## surgi22

> Zamierzam w tym sezonie ocieplic dom styropianem (nie zdecydowalem jeszcze czy bialym czy grafitem) prawdopodobny termin jesien lub wakacje.
> 
> Czytajac wasze posty dot. jakosci + ceny styropianu rozumiem ze lepiej go kupic teraz? 
> 
> Pytanie czy jak kupie go teraz to moze lezakowac na dworzu pod chmurka?  
> (tylko czy prominie sloneczne mu nie zaszkodza? )
> 
> Ewentualnie moge trzymac go na poddaszu nie uzytkowym tzw strych ale tam w lato moze byc wysoka temperatura nawet 50 C (dach pokryty czarna papa na deskach)?
> 
> Zdecyduje sie pewnie na gorna polke czyli swisspor, astroterm lub knauf wiec moze nie sensu zawracac sobie glowy?


Zdecydowanie fighter ma rację . 
PS jak myślisz jaką temperaturę będzie miał styro na elewacji południowej pod tynkiem w lecie ?? 20C ?? 30C ???  czy jednak zdecydowanie wyżej.

----------


## xmsg

> Zdecydowanie fighter ma rację . 
> PS jak myślisz jaką temperaturę będzie miał styro na elewacji południowej pod tynkiem w lecie ?? 20C ?? 30C ???  czy jednak zdecydowanie wyżej.


Należy się spodziewać temperatur w okolicy 50C.
Im bliżej muru tym chłodniej (rozkład nieliniowy). 
Przy murze coś w okolicy 25C.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## art_ii

Upewnie sie:
1- Czyli brac teraz? 

2-a przechowywanie na dworzu styropianu zakrytego plandeka by bezposrednio nie padalo na niego slonce? 
Ewentualnie na ziemie moge polozyc deski

3- Wracajac do przetrzymywania na strychu nawet w wysokich temp przez cale lato!! Naprawde jest tam goraczka nie bedzie mialo na styro zlego wplywu?

----------


## fighter1983

Ad1 - tak: stosunkowo niska cena, jeszze nie bylo podwyzek w tym roku, zaczynaja sie zawsze marzec/kwiecien. Ponadto jest szansa ze dostaniesz proste plyty wysezonowane na co nie mozesz liczyc jak juz ruszy sezon. To sa plusy

Ad2 - albo na strych, albo na deskach pod plandeka. Strych lepszy... ale wiecej roboty

Ad3 - nie ma problemu... dopoki nie osiagniesz temperatury topnienia... a nie osiagniesz - nic mu tam nie bedzie... no chyba ze go myszy op.....
Rada: zainstalowac kota  :smile:

----------


## janpolak

Tez mam zamiar brać sie za ocieplenie co prawda nie mam wielkiej powierzchni bo mam dom w szeregu czyli tylko dwie sciany,Styro jakie chce to na 99% grafit swisspor ,tylko zastanawia mnie czy mozna go montowac w sloneczne i cieple dni bo takie sie juz chyba zaczna u nas tym bardziej ze bedzie to robione Maj-czerwiec,

----------


## driven22

Połóż sobie jeden arkusz na słońcu grafitowego styropianu i dotknij go za np 1-2 godziny sam sobie odpowiesz na pytanie.  Chyba że będziesz podążał ze słońcem (robisz ścianę która jest w cieniu) inaczej poza odkształceniami samego styro zaprawa pod styropianem zbyt szybko będzie schła i będzie znacznie słabsza.

----------


## psp***

> Tez mam zamiar brać sie za ocieplenie co prawda nie mam wielkiej powierzchni bo mam dom w szeregu czyli tylko dwie sciany,Styro jakie chce to na 99% grafit swisspor ,tylko zastanawia mnie czy mozna go montowac w sloneczne i cieple dni bo takie sie juz chyba zaczna u nas tym bardziej ze bedzie to robione Maj-czerwiec,


Podczas przyklejania płyt styropianowych grafitowych, mogą wystąpić dwie niepożądane sytuacje: 
1. Jeżeli płyty są w momencie klejenia (lub tuż przed samym przyklejeniem) poddane działaniu promieniowania słonecznego, to po przyklejeniu, przy braku nasłonecznienia, powstaną pomiędzy nimi szpary. Jest to spowodowane tym, że płyty poddane nasłonecznieniu zwiększają swoje wymiary, a po ustaniu nasłonecznienia wracają do wymiarów nominalnych.
2. Jeżeli do ściany zostaną przyklejone płyty nie nagrzane na słońcu, to po ewentualnym nasłonecznieniu, wydłużając się napierają na siebie, powodując odpadanie od niezwiązanego jeszcze kleju.
Podsumowując, płyty grafitowe powinny być zabezpieczone przed nasłonecznieniem podczas składowania i przyklejania, aż do momentu pokrycia ich kolejnymi warstwami systemu.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Zamierzam ocieplać styropianem grafitowym  20 cm "dobrego producenta " czy istnieje klej ( z worka)  który zagwarantuje mi że styropian nie odpadnie?
Czy  lepiej kleić obwodowo- plackowo :big grin:  czy  przy bardzo równych ścianach lepiej nałożyć klej na całą płytę ?
Dodatkowo będziemy stosować kołki z zatyczkami ze styropianu.

----------


## powell

Klej nakłada się obwodowo, na całej długości (nie plackowo), plus kilka punktów w środku. 
Ja nie dawałem kołków, przy niskiej elewacji (jak u mnie) nie są potrzebne.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.
> Zamierzam ocieplać styropianem grafitowym  20 cm "dobrego producenta " czy istnieje klej ( z worka)  który zagwarantuje mi że styropian nie odpadnie?
> Czy  lepiej kleić obwodowo- plackowo czy  przy bardzo równych ścianach lepiej nałożyć klej na całą płytę ?
> Dodatkowo będziemy stosować kołki z zatyczkami ze styropianu.


Jak masz tak równe ściany jak piszesz to rób na grzebień - czyli cała płyta będzie zasmarowana.

----------


## ptx

czy mogę prosić o rade związaną ze styropianem, mianowicie ze względu na max grubość która mogę użyć do ocieplenia tj.8cm myślałem o styropianie grafitowym, prace będę wykonywał sam kwiecień -maj , rusztowanie nie osłonięte od słońca, dom z cegły otynkowany (tynk trzyma bardzo mocno). 

czy powinienem wybrać grafitowy paneltech 0,32 pro lambda czy raczej 0,38 fasada super, cena nie gra roli (na paneltecha mam spory upust).Mam obawy związana z praca grafitowego styropianu na słońcu.

----------


## modena

> Klej nakłada się obwodowo, na całej długości (nie plackowo), plus kilka punktów w środku. 
> Ja nie dawałem kołków, przy niskiej elewacji (jak u mnie) nie są potrzebne.


Tak, tak wiem że nakłada się obwodowo ,ale właśnie te kilka punktów w środku nazywam plackami  :smile: ( czyli obwodowo-plackowo) :big grin:  :roll eyes:  
Też mam niską elewację ( parterówka) ale zamierzamy kołkować bo jednak  budynek jest  na otwartym terenie i wieje wiatr a ściany szczytowe  są dość wysokie. Zrobimy zatyczki ze styropianu .




> Jak masz tak równe ściany jak piszesz to rób na grzebień - czyli cała płyta będzie zasmarowana.


No właśnie są bardzo , bardzo równe ,  na poziomicy widać że są idealne . Czy cała płyta zasmarowana byłaby idealnym rozwiązaniem?

Czy jest taki klej który zagwarantuje że styropian grafitowy 20 cm nie spadnie .Coś tu ktoś kiedyś pisał żeby użyć klej do zatapiania siatki a nie klej do styro ,ale już nie pamiętam szczegółów  :Confused: .

----------


## modena

> czy powinienem wybrać grafitowy paneltech ............, cena nie gra roli (na paneltecha mam spory upust).Mam obawy związana z praca grafitowego styropianu na słońcu.


ptx jak cena nie gra roli to weź styropian jakiś lepszy niż ten :roll eyes:

----------


## imrahil

> Tak, tak wiem że nakłada się obwodowo ,ale właśnie te kilka punktów w środku nazywam plackami ( czyli obwodowo-plackowo) 
> Też mam niską elewację ( parterówka) ale zamierzamy kołkować bo jednak  budynek jest  na otwartym terenie i wieje wiatr a ściany szczytowe  są dość wysokie. Zrobimy zatyczki ze styropianu .
> 
> 
> No właśnie są bardzo , bardzo równe ,  na poziomicy widać że są idealne . Czy cała płyta zasmarowana byłaby idealnym rozwiązaniem?
> 
> Czy jest taki klej który zagwarantuje że styropian grafitowy 20 cm nie spadnie .Coś tu ktoś kiedyś pisał żeby użyć klej do zatapiania siatki a nie klej do styro ,ale już nie pamiętam szczegółów .


klej do siatki ponoć faktycznie lepiej się nadaje do grafitowego. a dlaczego nie pianka?
mam podobne dylematy i chyba w końcu będzie klej w piance i trochę kołków z korkami

----------


## imrahil

o kołkowaniu czytałem ostatnio, że to raczej zapobiega opadaniu izolacji pod własnym ciężarem przy wysokich budynkach, a nie chroni przed wiatrem (widziałem zdjęcia zerwanej kołkowanej elewacji - jak klej jest kiepski i źle używany to żaden kołek nie pomoże)

----------


## izakurek82

Wiele informacji zawartych w tym temacie mi pomogło  :smile:  Zdecydowaliśmy się na grafitowy styropian  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> o kołkowaniu czytałem ostatnio, że to raczej zapobiega opadaniu izolacji pod własnym ciężarem przy wysokich budynkach, a nie chroni przed wiatrem (widziałem zdjęcia zerwanej kołkowanej elewacji - jak klej jest kiepski i źle używany to żaden kołek nie pomoże)


To mnie zmartwiłeś Imrahil  :sad:    . Czy jest coś co chroni przed wiatrem???  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My tez stoimy przed dylematem wyboru styropianu...tzn. do niedawna bylismy zdecydowani na grafitowy austrotherma, ale tyle sie naczytalismy na temat grafitu, ze zaczelismy sie zastanawiac nad bialym (tym bardziej, ze chcemy w maju ocieplac)..firmy nie zmianiamy, ale poki jeszcze nie zamowiony to sie zastanawiamy...
Rusztowanie bedzie osloniete siatka, ale czy to duzo da takie zacienienie sciany (szczegolnie chodzi o jedna sciane, gdzie juz w tej chwili slonce "operuje" miedzy 12 - 1 :cool: , wiadomo b. dobry klej, ale tutaj mamy do wyboru albo ceresit albo mapei....i takie tam dylematy...pozdrawiam wszystkich niezdecydowanych  :smile: 
Poza tym mam pytanie: wybierajac tynk silikonowy bialy, czy klej z zatopiona siatka tez musi byc bialy?

----------


## EWBUD

> My tez stoimy przed dylematem wyboru styropianu...tzn. do niedawna bylismy zdecydowani na grafitowy austrotherma, ale tyle sie naczytalismy na temat grafitu, ze zaczelismy sie zastanawiac nad bialym (tym bardziej, ze chcemy w maju ocieplac)..firmy nie zmianiamy, ale poki jeszcze nie zamowiony to sie zastanawiamy...
> Rusztowanie bedzie osloniete siatka, ale czy to duzo da takie zacienienie sciany (szczegolnie chodzi o jedna sciane, gdzie juz w tej chwili slonce "operuje" miedzy 12 - 1, wiadomo b. dobry klej, ale tutaj mamy do wyboru albo ceresit albo mapei....i takie tam dylematy...pozdrawiam wszystkich niezdecydowanych 
> Poza tym mam pytanie: wybierajac tynk silikonowy bialy, czy klej z zatopiona siatka tez musi byc bialy?


Jak będzie zasiatkowane to powinno wystarczyć.
Klej nie musi byc biały.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Jak będzie zasiatkowane to powinno wystarczyć.
> Klej nie musi byc biały.


Bardzo dziekuje za szybka odpowiedz.

----------


## ptx

po dylematach wybrałem  bialy paneltech fasada super 0,38, jeszcze pytanie jak kleić same placki czy ramka i placki (budynek stary, otynkowany , pomieszczenia wentylowane)

----------


## marekcapik

osobiście radziłbym zgodnie z zaleceniami dać ramkę i placki

----------


## marekcapik

> po dylematach wybrałem  bialy paneltech fasada super 0,38, jeszcze pytanie jak kleić same placki czy ramka i placki (budynek stary, otynkowany , pomieszczenia wentylowane)


Poza ramką i plackami wybierz dobrej klasy styropian, nie oszczędzaj, b . tanio  kupisz chłam

----------


## ptx

> osobiście radziłbym zgodnie z zaleceniami dać ramkę i placki


jak w takim wypadku wygląda kwestia oddychania ściany (dając ramkę)? czy to tylko mit?

----------


## powell

> jak w takim wypadku wygląda kwestia oddychania ściany (dając ramkę)? czy to tylko mit?


Ach, to mityczne oddychanie ściany...  :big tongue:  
Poszukaj zaleceń producentów styropianu, np. Swisspor wyraźnie podaje, jak przyklejać.

----------


## EWBUD

> jak w takim wypadku wygląda kwestia oddychania ściany (dając ramkę)? czy to tylko mit?


"olej" to oddychanie...   :smile:

----------


## misiupl

> jak w takim wypadku wygląda kwestia oddychania ściany (dając ramkę)? czy to tylko mit?


tylko z ramką, właśnie po to żeby powietrze tam nie hulało

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Po to klei się obwodowo żeby wiatr nie hulał na ścianie a druga rzecz to względy PPOŻ. 
Jak macie obwodowo to ogień nie ma jak przedostać się między ścianą o materiałem termoizolacyjnnym i nie powstaje naturalny "cug" jak w kominie.

PZDR

----------


## janpolak

A ze tak zapytam,jest jakis sens nad braniem styropianu podloga dach  na sciane z mniejsza lambda ktory jest ciut drozszy od normalnego fasadowago z troche wieksza lambda?? pytam iz musze zrezygnowac z grafitowego,nie ze wzgledu na cene tylko na to ze bede to robic z ojcem wlasnymi silami i raczej nie damy rady polozyc fachowo grafitu zeby nie bylo problemu z nim pozniej

----------


## btheb

Witam,
Czy takie dziury w granulacie styropianu grafitowego to norma?



pozdrawiam

----------


## Gregory222

Witam czy miał ktoś styczność ze styropianem yetico alfa passvie 0.31 
mam hurtownie pod nosem oferującą go po 185 zl
Czy brać pod uwagę ten styropian

----------


## misiupl

gregory222: bdb cena, tydzień temu kupowałem arbet 031 za 195 brutto
mówiony mi, że po Wielkanocy ceny idą w górę ok 10%

----------


## Gregory222

Ciekawe jak jakosciowo

----------


## tomekwa

Ktoś podsumuję tę dyskusję? Warto dawać grafit czy nie?  :wink:  

U mnie ceny netto grafitu:
158 polstyr Starorypin (Rypin) (031)
168 neotherm (031)
178 Arbet (032)

----------


## Olek123

> Ktoś podsumuję tę dyskusję? Warto dawać grafit czy nie?  
> 
> U mnie ceny netto grafitu:
> 158 polstyr Starorypin (Rypin) (031)
> 168 neotherm (031)
> 178 Arbet (032)


Ja przedstawię to na moim przykładzie.

Do takiego samego U, ściana mojego domu może być ocieplona 20cm styro 0,031 lub 30cm styro 0,040.

Dla cen podanych przez Ciebie:
- 168 neotherm (031) --> 1m2 warstwy 20cm kosztuje 33,60 zł
- z allegro: Neofasada EPS 70-040 = 128 netto/m3 --> 1m2 warstwy 30cm kosztuje 38,40 zł

Dla mnie dodatkowo:
+ 20cm wystarczy mi, aby schować rolety w warstwie ocieplenia
+ 20cm warstwa powoduje, że okna są mniej zagłębione w ścianie (nie, jak w bunkrze)
- grafitowy to trudniejszy materiał do układania - trzeba zacieniać fasadę podczas układania, klej musi być dobry (najlepiej do siatki) itp. - nie każda ekipa zrobi to dobrze.

Reasumując ja decyduję się na grafit.

PS. słyszałem ostatnio opinię, że grafit to ściema jest i w fabrykach styro dolewają tylko barwnika, a nie żadnego grafitu i to ten sam styro jest co biały, tylko ma inny kolor i jest droższy.
Z ostrożnością podchodzę do takich teorii, ale to na pewno będzie woda na młyn dla przeciwników grafitu  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> Ja przedstawię to na moim przykładzie.
> 
> Do takiego samego U, ściana mojego domu może być ocieplona 20cm styro 0,031 lub 30cm styro 0,040.
> 
> Dla cen podanych przez Ciebie:
> - 168 neotherm (031) --> 1m2 warstwy 20cm kosztuje 33,60 zł
> - z allegro: Neofasada EPS 70-040 = 128 netto/m3 --> 1m2 warstwy 30cm kosztuje 38,40 zł
> 
> Dla mnie dodatkowo:
> ...


i jeszcze pewnie dodają ucho żaby, nogę nietoperza i lubczyk zbierany o północy.....    :smile:

----------


## Olek123

> Ja przedstawię to na moim przykładzie.
> 
> Do takiego samego U, ściana mojego domu może być ocieplona 20cm styro 0,031 lub 30cm styro 0,040.


Przepraszam za pomyłkę, niestety wkradł się błąd w moje szacunki.
20cm styro szarego może być zastąpiona 25cm styro białego (a nie 30, jak pisałem wcześniej).

Dla cen podanych wcześniej:
- 168 neotherm (031) --> 1m2 warstwy 20cm kosztuje 33,60 zł
- z allegro: Neofasada EPS 70-040 = 128 netto/m3 --> 1m2 warstwy 25cm kosztuje 32 zł

Jak widać cenowo wychodzi na odwrót - grubszy biały będzie tańszy niż grafit (dla tego samego U).

Ja natomiast wybiorę grafit ze względu na cieńszą warstwę ocieplenia, która dla mnie ma znaczenie przy oknach.
W moim przypadku różnica w cenie dla całego domu to będzie ok 400zł.

----------


## zeglugawielka

najwazniejsze żeby styropian był dobrej jakości, co z tego że kupisz grafit od pierwszego lepszego producneta jak będziesz miał słabą lambde, co innego na opakowaniu co innego w paczce....

----------


## Olek123

> najwazniejsze żeby styropian był dobrej jakości, co z tego że kupisz grafit od pierwszego lepszego producneta jak będziesz miał słabą lambde, co innego na opakowaniu co innego w paczce....


Czy wg. Ciebie ten dobry styropian, to jedyny słuszny "TERMOORGANIKA" ??

----------


## tomekwa

Jakieś opinie na temat Neothermu  (Neographite Fasada)?

----------


## EWBUD

> Czy wg. Ciebie ten dobry styropian, to jedyny słuszny "TERMOORGANIKA" ??


Przecież nic takiego nie napisał....
Jesli już rozglądasz się za grafitem to pomyśl o Knaufie - jak na razie prawie wszystkie płyty są proste.

----------


## flisiu

> Przecież nic takiego nie napisał....
> Jesli już rozglądasz się za grafitem to pomyśl o Knaufie - jak na razie prawie wszystkie płyty są proste.


a do Knaufa grafitu jaki klej ? tez Knauf czy moze byc inny ?

----------


## EWBUD

Taki sam jak do innych styro  :smile:  producent obojętny - oczywiście w granicach rozsądku...

----------


## psp***

Ważne jest aby dokonać wstępnej weryfikacji jakości styropianu. Wystarczy przed zakupem zważyć paczkę płyt styropianowych, obliczyć jej gęstość i porównać z gęstością minimalną rekomendowaną przez Polskie Stowarzyszenie Producentów Styropianu (PSPS). Dla paczki o objętości 0,3 m3 wystarczy porównać uzyskaną wagę z wagą minimalną, podaną w tabeli PSPS. Szczegóły sprawdzenia można znaleźć na stronie: 
http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/...przed-zakupem/ 
Członkowie programu "Gwarantowany Styropian" podają minimalną gęstość styropianu  na swoich opakowaniach w formie dodatkowego dobrowolnego oznakowania, ułatwiającego Klientom sprawdzenie jakości wyrobu.

----------


## psp***

> Ktoś podsumuję tę dyskusję? Warto dawać grafit czy nie?  (...)


Warto stosować "grafit" w przypadku gdy:
- chcemy uzyskać bardzo wysoką izolacyjność cieplną, np. w domach energooszczędnych lub pasywnych (występuje wówczas konieczność stosowania dużych grubości styropianu, a styropiany szare dają możliwość redukcji o ok. 20 %),
- musimy zastosować jak najmniejszą grubość styropianu, przy zachowaniu jak najlepszej izolacyjności cieplnej.
Styropian szary (z dodatkiem grafitu) jest bardzo dobrym materiałem izolacyjnym. Należy jednak zachować odpowiedni reżim podczas wykonywania ocieplenia. Więcej na ten temat we wcześniejszych wpisach i na stronie PSPS w dziale FAQ.

----------


## GraMar

> Przecież nic takiego nie napisał....
> Jesli już rozglądasz się za grafitem to pomyśl o Knaufie - jak na razie prawie wszystkie płyty są proste.


Podczas ocieplania mojego domku, prawie wszystkie płyty Knaufa grafitowego były krzywe. (tj szklanka w połowie pusta czy pełna?)
Pomagało jedynie nacinanie płyty na kilka cm a czasem nawet dwa razy ją nacinano aby nadawała się pod łatę.

----------


## mantra5

grafit warto dawać oczywiście jeśli tylko nas na niego stać, najlepiej od markowego dosatwcy

----------


## _olo_

Czy styropian grafitowy trzeba przed klejeniem do muru i przed siatkowaniem przeszlifować dla lepszej przyczepności kleju ? W katalogu któregoś z producentów grafitu takie zalecenia widziałem - jak to jest w praktyce w przypadku austrotermu i swisspora z systemem caparol lub ceresit ?

Czy styropian należy sezonować ? Zauważyłem w przypadku styropianu układanego niedawno na podłodze, że świeżo ułożony na docisk styropian prosto z fabryki po 2 tyg. leżenia dostał luzów pomiędzy płytami...a więc się skurczył. Takie zjawisko na elewacji nie było by chyba ciekawe - mostki i rysy na tynku ?

----------


## aiki

Jeśli styropian się pokrzywił to reklamacja. Jeśli nie trzyma wymiarów i odchyłek dopuszczalnych również. Grafita należy przeszlifować przed klejeniem do ściany i siatki na niego. Przy kładzeniu siatki jak się trafił jakiś kawałek nieszlifowany klej potrafił się skulnąć za pacą.

----------


## gubik

> Taki sam jak do innych styro  producent obojętny - oczywiście w granicach rozsądku...


Zdania są podzielone czy na pewno takie same kleje się stosuje. :wink:

----------


## GraMar

> Czy styropian grafitowy trzeba przed klejeniem do muru i przed siatkowaniem przeszlifować dla lepszej przyczepności kleju ? W katalogu któregoś z producentów grafitu takie zalecenia widziałem - jak to jest w praktyce w przypadku austrotermu i swisspora z systemem caparol lub ceresit ?
> 
> Czy styropian należy sezonować ? Zauważyłem w przypadku styropianu układanego niedawno na podłodze, że świeżo ułożony na docisk styropian prosto z fabryki po 2 tyg. leżenia dostał luzów pomiędzy płytami...a więc się skurczył. Takie zjawisko na elewacji nie było by chyba ciekawe - mostki i rysy na tynku ?


Mój domek jest ocieplany:
styropian grafit knauf
siatka caparol
klej ceresit zu
kołki tytan
tynk ceresit silikon.
Widziałam gdzieś fajne ceny na system caparol, ale moja ekipa stwierdziła, że trudniej się na nim pracuje.

----------


## Balto

No i nawet to nie jest system jakby nie daj Boże coś się stało (odpukać....)

----------


## ania_mr

Mam stary budynek i mam go ocieplić okna są już wymienione i parapety też ( parapet od ściany budynku wystaje na ok 11 cm) pytanie moje brzmi jaki grubość styropianu kupić, jaki lepszy styropian biały czy grafitowy oraz jaka lambda ma być?

----------


## GraMar

> No i nawet to nie jest system jakby nie daj Boże coś się stało (odpukać....)


Piszesz do mojej wypowiedzi? Wiem, znowu masz rację... :yes:

----------


## _olo_

> Mam stary budynek i mam go ocieplić okna są już wymienione i parapety też ( parapet od ściany budynku wystaje na ok 11 cm) pytanie moje brzmi jaki grubość styropianu kupić, jaki lepszy styropian biały czy grafitowy oraz jaka lambda ma być?


Szkoda, że parapety wymienione. I zależy jak okna wstawione. Przy takiej modernizacji najlepiej przy wymianie okien zamiast opierać o stare węgarki jak to się kiedyś robiło, wstawić je zlicowane z elewacją, potem izolacja - do 15cm wygląda dobrze, do 20cm wygląda znośnie (zależnie jeszcze od wielkości okien), na końcu odpowiednie parapety, to jest chyba właściwa kolejność.

W twoim przypadku limituje cię już i wnęka w której jest wymienione okno (o ile jest bo to nie wynika z Twojej wypowiedzi) i szerokość parapetów i pozostaje ci dopasować takiej grubości by to jakoś wyglądało, by woda z parapetów nie spływała po elewacji i by miało maksymalnie dobre włąściwości izolacyjne, same kompromisy.

----------


## Balto

GraMar: tak o Twoim wyborze... Jeśli idziesz Tytanem - idź po całości, Caparolem - też wszystko i tak dalej. No chyba że... chcesz zrobić tanio. Dobra jest - licz się z tym, że za jakiś tam czas zacznie się sypać. Wersja dwa, kiedy nie idziesz systemem - bierzesz finalną wyprawę produkcji lokalnego przedsiębiorcy - wtedy też nic nie pomoże. Ale jak ładujesz kasę w firmowe...

----------


## marcin_open

Ja wybiorę na pewno biały co do tych cudów grafitowych nie wypowiadam się bo to materiał nowy

----------


## gubik

> GraMar: tak o Twoim wyborze... Jeśli idziesz Tytanem - idź po całości, Caparolem - też wszystko i tak dalej. No chyba że... chcesz zrobić tanio. Dobra jest - licz się z tym, że za jakiś tam czas zacznie się sypać. Wersja dwa, kiedy nie idziesz systemem - bierzesz finalną wyprawę produkcji lokalnego przedsiębiorcy - wtedy też nic nie pomoże. Ale jak ładujesz kasę w firmowe...


Nie strasz ludzi, że zacznie się sypać, dodaj po jakim czasie?
Zgadzam się co do gwarancji systemowej...

----------


## _olo_

Czy ktoś używał na elewację styropianu grafitowego Yetico passive lambda 0,031 ? Cena wręcz okazyjna - 150pln/m3 ? 
Styropian oznaczony BS100-DS(N)2-DS (70,-)1-TR100 więc niby z tych teoretycznie nieco twardszych grafitów, choć organoleptycznie przebadany wydaje się być lekki i miękki.

----------


## link2jack

Gdzie taka cena?

----------


## _olo_

W marketach budowlanych, ja kupiłem na poddasze w tym rozpoczynającym się na C  :smile:

----------


## Ronifcb

Ja się zastanaiwm nad Knaufem 0.38 a 031 grafitem .Bedę potrzebował około85 m3 na elewację i strop także równica w cenie to około2800zł. Czy jest sens tyle dopłacać do grafitu? czy to się kiedyś zwróci?

----------


## grend

> może być zarówno grafit ( jak cie stać) jak i zwykły czy w kropki, ważne żeby były od dobrej firmy.



i żeby napisać takiego posta to specjalnie się zarejestrowałeś....

----------


## kazikujazdowski

rekomendacja jakiej firmy i jaka grubość?, żeby było naj optymalniej :smile:

----------


## Balto

gfupik: nie straszę, że zacznie się sypać. Być może część z nich jest nawet robiona w jednej fabryce, albo dokładniej na składnikach z jednej firmy to jedna kwestia, inną jest to, że nie zawsze hasło "nasz grunt współpracuje z...." oznacza, że zawsze i wszędzie. Co chwila na rynku są nowe produkty, stare są delikatnie modyfikowane, a hasło nasz nowy produkt XY2 doskonale zastępuje XY1 i spełnia te same funkcje, ma lepsze parametry i można go stosować jako idealny zamiennik poprzednika należy między radosne bajeczki włożyć....

----------


## staman

Mam dylemat, ponieważ wykonawca ocieplenia sugeruje aby zastosować biały styropian mocowany tylko na klej, zamiast szarego, który powinien być mocowany na kołki, które przez dziury pogarszają lambdę dla całej powierzchni elewacji, czy to ma sens?

----------


## wg39070

> Mam dylemat, ponieważ wykonawca ocieplenia sugeruje aby zastosować biały styropian mocowany tylko na klej, zamiast szarego, który powinien być mocowany na kołki, które przez dziury pogarszają lambdę dla całej powierzchni elewacji, czy to ma sens?


Mam w projekcie 18 cm białego. Ze względu na to, iż przy tej grubości na dwóch oknach zakrył bym połowę ramy, kładę 16 cm szarego Termo organika termonium plus 0,031. Będzie kołkowany. Mój wykonawca docieplenia będzie wycinał otwornicą miejsca pod kołki a później zatykał je wyciętymi krążkami. Zrób tak samo. Widziałem taką realizację i powiem, że nie ma żadnych mostków termicznych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## staman

Dziękuję, dobre rozwiązanie, przekaże mojemu wykonawcy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej733

Moi od elewaacji nawet się nie wygłupiają z kołkami.

----------


## wg39070

> Moi od elewaacji nawet się nie wygłupiają z kołkami.


Rób bez kołków, ale nie ubliżaj tym, którzy kołkują!
Styropian grafitowany ma gorszą czepność powierzchni od białego, dlatego ja będę używał kołków. Tak dla pewności.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... KAŻDY materiał budowlany powinien być montowany zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta ... i "sztuką budowlaną"  :wink: 
- a tu aktualne " Instrukcje i poradniki " dot. TermoOrganiki :
https://termoorganika.pl/instrukcje-i-poradniki

----------


## Andrzej733

Nie ubliżam nikomu.
Tak na zdrowy rozsądek więcej ciepła ucieka z domu poprzez otwarcie drzwi w celu wypuszczenia kota niż przez dyble plastikowe..

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Nie ubliżam nikomu.
> Tak na zdrowy rozsądek więcej ciepła ucieka z domu poprzez otwarcie drzwi w celu wypuszczenia kota niż przez dyble plastikowe..




śmieszny przykład ale jak ja mojego kota muszę wpuścić i wypuścić ze 30 razy na dzień to śmieszne to już nie jest ale fakt

----------


## wg39070

> Nie ubliżam nikomu.
> Tak na zdrowy rozsądek więcej ciepła ucieka z domu poprzez otwarcie drzwi w celu wypuszczenia kota niż przez dyble plastikowe..


Tu może nawet nie chodzi o te słynne mostki, jak o późniejszą widoczność każdego kołka pod warstwą tynku. Mróz wszędzie wlezie, nawet przez dziurkę od klucza i ładnie zobrazuje każdy kołek w styropianie. Tak mi się prznajmniej wydaje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Termo Organika

Styropiany grafitowy, biały czy w kropki poza kolorem różnią się parametrami. Najważniejszym parametre styropianu jest lambda - λ będąca współczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepła, który decyduje o izolacyjności. Styropian grafitowy ma lepszą lambdę, czyli krótko mówiąc lepiej izoluje. Stosując cieńszą warstwę  garfiowego styropianu np. 12 cm możemy uzyskać lepsze parametry ocieplenia domu niż przy zastosowaniu 12 cm tradycyjnego styropianu.

Można to łatwo sprawdzić na naszym konfiguratorze: https://termoorganika.pl/konfigurator

----------


## leda16

Doradźcie proszę, co lepsze: grubość 15 czy 20 cm przy współczynniku lambda32 ? Zastanawiamy się też między grafitem Austrotherm i Termo-Organiką. Budynek jest z 1982 r po generalnym remoncie. Ściany, no cóż, takie, jakie się wówczas budowało, dwuwarstwowe, pustak piankowy od wnętrza, pustka powietrzna i cegła od zewnątrz. W sumie grubość ścian wynosi 50 cm.

----------


## Termo Organika

Lepszy grubszy i lepszy :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Moi od elewaacji nawet się nie wygłupiają z kołkami.


Wygłupianie się z kołkami ? 
Czy przynajmniej do klejenia dają klej ?

----------


## voldol

poczekajmy na opinię ekspertów, ale moim zdaniem to zależy o sytuacji, nie ma złotego klucza, poza tym chyba też dużo zależy od kleju czy klej był wzięty w systemie itd

----------


## noname2

> Moi od elewaacji nawet się nie wygłupiają z kołkami.


Hm, mam budynek pietrowy docieplony szarym styro. Na piane. Żadnego kołka. Przezyl juz ksawerego. Klejony 3 lata temu. Zuzycie od 3 lat za sezon podobne. 1,5% odchylki w zuzyciu. Z tego co pamietam nawet plyt nie szlifowali przed klejeniem. 
Fart czy to kwestia czasu jak bede po wsi szukać?

----------


## drzewko82

Witam! Może ktoś pomoże w wyborze?  :smile: 

Mam dom z lat 1950, ok 200m2, 2 cegły+pustka, ściany stare w wielu miejscach będę musiał skuć tynk bo się sypie i dobrze zagruntować...

Mam miejsce na max 15cm styropianu (dach więcej nie puści), planowo miało być 10cm austroterma 0.04 l...
Ale zdecydowałem dać max czyli 15cm (koszt daremny!), będę robił większość prac sam, tynk jedynie zostawie firmie.

Który styropian 15cm byście mi doradzili?
Myślałem nad austrothermem - 22zł za m2 przy 15cm, czy to dobra cena?
Zależy mi jednak by nie był to szary bo będą sytuacje gdy styropian będzie chwile goły na ścianie, poza tym nie pracowałem na szarym i nie chcę się wkopać...

Są opcje tańsze styropianu z podobną lambdą ale czy nie wyjdzie na to samo bo krzywy, etc?
Co byście wybrali w tej opcji 15cm?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja kleiłem arsanit-em 0,32grubość 12 cm grafit bo też dach mnie ograniczał ale też mam pustkę w ścianie więc jest dobrze kupiłem okazyjnie po 140 zł za 1m3 , mam tylko takie porównanie , siedzę często w garażu i pod dupę daję styropian jeden podłogowy termoorganika a drugi fasadowy właśnie arsanit i powiem że podłogowy termoorganiki jest splaszczony do połowy a ten drugi ugiął się o może 1 cm dziwne co  :big grin:  kleiłem na piankę i nie żałuję , tylko przesadzałem i wyszło o 1/2 wiecej niż książki podają ale za to jest siła i zero kołków

----------


## drzewko82

Jeszcze raz  :smile: 

Jestem już przed zamówieniem styropianu na cały dom (200m2)
Styropian 12cm bo miejscami większego nie włoże...
Waham się między Austrothermem albo Thermoorganiką...

I tak:
Termoorganika:
Fasada Silver 0,04. Koszt zakupu to 3576 zł brutto.
Fasada Gold 0,038. Koszt zakupu to 3864 zł brutto.

Austrotherm:
Fassada 0,04. Koszt zakupu to 3552 zł brutto.
Fassada Super 0,038. Koszt zakupu to 3936 zł brutto

Którą opcję byscie wybrali?
Pomóżcie w decyzji  :smile: 

I czy ktoś kleił klejami Termoorganiki? Chcę dać cały system Kabe, ale jeszcze kuszę mnie kleje termoorganiki...

----------


## link2jack

Nie jestem wykonawcą ale to co mogę powiedzieć - miałem "w ręku grafit 0,031 termoorganiki i austrothermu. Lepiej / wygodniej / lżej się kroiło termoorganikę  :smile:

----------

